# Música tecno-disco-trance-house (posterior a los 80)



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)

Siempre estoy defendiendo la música de los 80 y 90 de todos los estilos(también tipo disco).
Para variar voy a poner *música de ahora para BAILAR (tipo ELECTRÓNICO, NO reggeaton, perreos y similares)*
Como ya hay hilos sobre eurodance, italodance, etc ... omitiré esos estilos.

Las mezclas exactas que están poniendo aquí y en sitios similares no las pillo siempre: Dancefmlive Trance live
Pero pondré algunos ejemplos.




Quien pueda mejor que conecte con esa emisora ,llevan toda la tarde que es la caña:
Dancefmlive Trance live


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## Delco (20 Oct 2019)

De momento TECHNO lo que se dice TECHNO no has puesto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)

Delco dijo:


> De momento TECHNO lo que se dice TECHNO no has puesto.



Trance, disco, como quieras llamarla. 
Se puede decir "TECNO", que estamos en España. 

Mencioné *tecno* para entendernos todos y que quede claro que por música para bailar no entiendo el reggeaton. 

Lo mismo que llamamos "heavy" a muchas cosas y nos entendemos sin ponernos puristas.


----------



## juantxxxo (20 Oct 2019)

Delco dijo:


> De momento TECHNO lo que se dice TECHNO no has puesto.



Te me has adelantado bribón!!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)

FernandoEsteso dijo:


> música asquerosa



¿Por qué no abres tú un hilo para poner allí tus mamonadas?

Hijo de puta.


----------



## FernandoEsteso (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)

Dos temazos. House o el estilo que sea, me da igual:


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)

Parece un tío con un globito:


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## Pedro el Romano (20 Oct 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Quien pueda mejor que conecte con esa emisora ,llevan toda la tarde que es la caña:
> Dancefmlive Trance live



Buf, la he puesto y hablan mucho ahí, me quedo con Loca y su "loca te la toca".

Trance Player online - Loca FM


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2019)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Buf, la he puesto y hablan mucho ahí, me quedo con Loca y su "loca te la toca".
> 
> Trance Player online - Loca FM



Pongo muchas,voy haciendo "zapping". Esta tarde tuve mucho esa emisora que dije porque tuvo una tanda de temas muy buenos.


----------



## PiterWas (20 Oct 2019)

Palurda


----------



## mecaweto (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## tranksda (20 Oct 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Siempre estoy defendiendo la música de los 80 y 90 de todos los estilos(también tipo disco).
> Para variar voy a poner *música de ahora para BAILAR (tipo ELECTRÓNICO, NO reggeaton, perreos y similares)*
> 
> Las mezclas exactas que están poniendo aquí y en sitios similares no las pillo siempre: Dancefmlive Trance live
> ...



Vamos que fuiste una pokera comebolsas en tu juventud además de entrar al vaticano en bragas y hacer el eurorail follandote guiris para alojarte gratis en sus casitas


----------



## Soleado (21 Oct 2019)

Muy buenas Sikel, eres mi florera favorita. Compartimos nuestro amor hacia el pueblo Rom tras años de conocerlos, actitud burbujista contra la corrección política y ahora veo que tambien gustos musicales. 
Lástima que yo viva en Barcelona y tú seguramente tengas rabo, porque te invitaría a media Fanta en el Carrefour para charlar un rato.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2019)

PiterWas dijo:


> Palurda



Ya que pones el mismo post en todos mis hilos de música ¿por qué no usas el IGNORE o simplemente no entras? 

Imbécil.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2019)

tranksda dijo:


> Vamos que fuiste una pokera comebolsas en tu juventud además de entrar al vaticano en bragas y hacer el eurorail follandote guiris para alojarte gratis en sus casitas



¿Cuántos MULTIS tienes? No se ni qué cojones es "pokera comebolsas" pero tu obsesión está clara, háztela mirar.

*Luego no lloréis si voy a trollear vuestros hilos ¡hijos de puta!*


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## PiterWas (21 Oct 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Ya que pones el mismo post en todos mis hilos de música ¿por qué no usas el IGNORE o simplemente no entras?
> 
> Imbécil.



Siempre que hablas de musica hablas sin conocimiento, como una palurda


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2019)

PiterWas dijo:


> Siempre que hablas de musica hablas sin conocimiento, como una palurda



*¿Desde cuando hay que ser experto en música para disfrutarla o decir temas que te gustan?* pedazo de pedante imbécil.

Pues si no tengo conocimiento NO ENTRES A MIS HILOS DE MÚSICA. Siempre venís los mismos a tocar las narices: el pedante y los jode-hilos sikelobsesos.

Vete a tomar por culo con tu pedantería.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## PiterWas (21 Oct 2019)

sikel dijo:


> *¿Desde cuando hay que ser experto en música para disfrutarla o decir temas que te gustan?* pedazo de pedante imbécil.
> 
> Pues si no tengo conocimiento NO ENTRES A MIS HILOS DE MÚSICA. Siempre venís los mismos a tocar las narices: el pedante y los jode-hilos sikelobsesos.
> 
> Vete a tomar por culo con tu pedantería.



Cuando tratas un tema tienes que saber de que va, sino eso es ser una palurda, al menos en mi pueblo


----------



## calzonazos (21 Oct 2019)

Es una follatanos, lo oculta odiandolos pero todos sabemos que se folla gitanos fin de semana si y fin de semana tambien

Ademas de ser una RATA


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2019)

PiterWas dijo:


> Cuando tratas un tema tienes que saber de que va, sino eso es ser una palurda, al menos en mi pueblo



El tema es *música que A MÍ me gusta para bailar. PUNTO. Sin más pretensiones.*
En ningún momento he dicho que fuera a debatir sobre estilos musicales.
¿Qué hace falta saber para comentar qué música me parece bailable? ¡pedazo de pedante!


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Es una follatanos, lo oculta odiandolos pero todos sabemos que se folla gitanos fin de semana si y fin de semana tambien
> 
> Ademas de ser una RATA



No proyectes lo que hace tu puta madre, gilipollas.

Veo que esto se va a llenar de imbéciles trolleadores...


----------



## FernandoEsteso (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## FernandoEsteso (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## PiterWas (21 Oct 2019)

sikel dijo:


> El tema es *música que A MÍ me gusta para bailar. PUNTO. Sin más pretensiones.*
> En ningún momento he dicho que fuera a debatir sobre estilos musicales.
> ¿Qué hace falta saber para comentar qué música me parece bailable? ¡pedazo de pedante!



Olvidame no me acoses


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2019)

PiterWas dijo:


> Olvidame no me acoses



TÚ has entrado a insultarme en mi hilo.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Oct 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Siempre estoy defendiendo la música de los 80 y 90 de todos los estilos(también tipo disco).
> Para variar voy a poner *música de ahora para BAILAR (tipo ELECTRÓNICO, NO reggeaton, perreos y similares)*
> 
> Las mezclas exactas que están poniendo aquí y en sitios similares no las pillo siempre: Dancefmlive Trance live
> ...



Eso es un plagio de Locomia.


----------



## Delco (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## Jalando el dong (21 Oct 2019)

Musica de mierda para foreros de mierda normal que os guste


----------



## Dj Puesto (21 Oct 2019)

Estás poniendo cosas que son bastante diferentes entre sí pero creo que he captado el rollo que te puede gustar te pongo algunos temas así de estilos diversos:











WHITENO1SE & Ranji Ft. Nina Nesbitt - The Moments I'm Missing (Radio Edit)

Z Factor - Keep On Jumpin (Luigi Rocca Remix)

La lista es infinita


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Oct 2019)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Estás poniendo cosas que son bastante diferentes entre sí pero creo que he captado el rollo que te puede gustar te pongo algunos temas así de estilos diversos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Menudos mierdones hace ahora Tiesto. Y ahora que se ha casado y se convertirá en un carapadre, aún será peor, pues irá en piloto automático sin esforzarse nada. Ha perdido la mirada del tigre.

Una tragedia.


----------



## Dj Puesto (21 Oct 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Menudos mierdones hace ahora Tiesto. Y ahora que se ha casado y se convertirá en un carapadre, aún será peor, pues irá en piloto automático sin esforzarse nada. Ha perdido la mirada del tigre.
> 
> Una tragedia.



A mi el que he puesto es bastante actual y me gusta bastante, el 90% de lo que saca es ruido pero vamos este señor tiene 50 años ya, irá a seguir ganando dinero con mínimo esfuerzo y ya. Yo hace 10 años que lo di por perdido aunque entre medias igual ha sacado 3 o 4 temas pasables.



Este también me moló en su día pero es de 2011-2012 ha degenerado mucho en este tiempo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Oct 2019)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> A mi el que he puesto es bastante actual y me gusta bastante, el 90% de lo que saca es ruido pero vamos este señor tiene 50 años ya, irá a seguir ganando dinero con mínimo esfuerzo y ya. Yo hace 10 años que lo di por perdido aunque entre medias igual ha sacado 3 o 4 temas pasables.
> 
> 
> 
> Este también me moló en su día pero es de 2011-2012 ha degenerado mucho en este tiempo.




Es pasable. Ese mismo tema lo saca un mindundi, y no sale en toda su vida de ser un desconocido para el gran público.

Lo único decente que le he visto poner en los últimos años ha sido esto:


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## ajrf (15 Mar 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Dancefmlive Trance live



Viendo que son pérfidos, me pregunto si allí el Trance seguirá teniendo el tirón que tuvo en España entre el fin de la Ruta Destroy y 2007.


----------



## juantxxxo (15 Mar 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Es pasable. Ese mismo tema lo saca un mindundi, y no sale en toda su vida de ser un desconocido para el gran público.
> 
> Lo único decente que le he visto poner en los últimos años ha sido esto:



Joder, pues si tiene que poner a Safri Duo............. esa canción pegó en su momento a todas horas. Ya me saturaba todas las noches porque siempre caía.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Mar 2021)

*Cuando me cargue bien el hilo escucho vuestros temas y thankeo los que me gusten. Esto me va fatal.*


----------



## ashe (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Mar 2021)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Estás poniendo cosas que son bastante diferentes entre sí pero creo que he captado el rollo que te puede gustar te pongo algunos temas así de estilos diversos:



Por eso en el título mencioné varios estilos, refiriéndome en general a música electrónica con mucho ritmo. Es lo que me gustaba bailar en los pubs y discotecas antes de la invasión del reggeaton y demás mierdas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Mar 2021)

FernandoEsteso dijo:


> trolleo....



Venga, al ignore ya el Esteso este y a tomar por culo con los trolleos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Mar 2021)

Música de cuando molaba salir de fiesh.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Mar 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Música de cuando molaba salir de fiesh.



Bueno, precisamente este hilo es para poner música de AHORA ya que tenemos otros con música techno de hace años. 
Pero sí, el estilo es ese, el techno, no el reggeaton y similares.


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Mar 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Mar 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (10 Abr 2021)

Grande siken es un bakalaera, ibas al radi?


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2021)

Un remix:


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Grande siken es un bakalaera, ibas al radi?



Soy de todo, no solo de esta música. 

¿Qué es el radi?


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 May 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Jun 2021)

Mola:


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Jun 2021)

*Prefiero esta versión, es mucho más "potente":*


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Jun 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Jun 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jul 2021)

Versión de un viejo y conocido tema. Las dos versiones me gustan, aunque para el coche voy a grabar la moderna, que pega con la música dance que tengo ahora en el USB. 




La ¿original? la pongo también en el hilo de música de los 70.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## la_trotona (4 Jul 2021)

Hilo muy interesante.


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Jul 2021)

Famoso tema. Acabo de oir la versión vocal de Olav Basoski pero no la encuentro. Os pongo la versión instrumental:








Sigo sin encontrar la de Olav Basoski, solo encuentro el vídeo con el LP entero, que tampoco está mal. Se supone que la versión VOCAL está aquí, según shazam, pero solo encuentro la instrumental.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Ago 2021)

Esta tiene más marcha:


----------



## TALEBIANO (14 Ago 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Venga, al ignore ya el Esteso este y a tomar por culo con los trolleos.



Ya has tardado.


----------



## Akela 14 (14 Ago 2021)

Hilo muy interesante. 
Gracias por las aportaciones.


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Sep 2021)




----------



## ulla (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 816187





Si señor, mas razón que un santo. Bravo @Epsilon69. Buenas Noches.


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Oct 2021)

Bueno voy a poneros 500 videos de este tipo de música jejejejeje. Para nada, yo no compito ni he competido nunca solo estoy un poco pasado de vueltas, na mas. Pongo uno de Robert Miles na mas que tengo que papearme la cena.


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Bueno voy a poneros 500 videos de este tipo de música jejejejeje. Para nada, yo no compito ni he competido nunca solo estoy un poco pasado de vueltas, na mas. Pongo uno de Robert Miles na mas que tengo que papearme la cena.



Con un par de botellas de Ribera del Duero los temas salen solos.


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Con un par de botellas de Ribera del Duero los temas salen solos.



Yo prefiero un Calimocho pero un Ribera del Duero también es buena opción. B/N.


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## DonLimpio (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Oct 2021)

Me cuesta cargar el hilo. Si no hoy thanks es porque algunos vídeos no puedo verlos.


----------



## Staffordshire (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Como recuerdo este temazo, bajando a la discoteca Camarote de Valladolid.


----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Como recuerdo este temazo, bajando a la discoteca Camarote de Valladolid.



Pero poned vosotros también temas, cabrones, que me duelen los dedos, jaja....


----------



## Spem in alium (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)

Spem in alium dijo:


>



Joder, pobre Guru Josh. Me encantaba su tema. Muerto. Pero muerto de estos de antes de la plandemia de coronatimo. A ver si un día hago un listado de diyéis fallecidos... la lista es brutal.


----------



## Spem in alium (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## VandeBel (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



¿Te puedes creer que @Obiwanchernobil nunca ha probado el MDMA? Se me ha caído un mito.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Te puedes creer que @Obiwanchernobil nunca ha probado el MDMA? Se me ha caído un mito.



Yo tampoco he probado el MDMA, los porros, el tabaco y ninguna otra droga de esas.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Yo tampoco he probado el MDMA, los porros, el tabaco y ninguna otra droga de esas.



Alcohol, cocaína, porros, tabaco... todo kk. Son puro veneno.

Menos el MDMA.

El MDMA no es una droga. Es un pasaporte directo al corazón amoroso de Dios.


----------



## Hijodeperkins (30 Oct 2021)

Esto es lo que escuchábamos en la época de la ruta allá por 1989-91.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)

Hijodeperkins dijo:


> Esto es lo que escuchábamos en la época de la ruta allá por 1989-91.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## cabronavirus (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)

Uf, no doy abasto para escuchar todos.


----------



## cabronavirus (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Pon música más de este tipo, por favor.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pon música más de este tipo, por favor.



Ese tema lo saqué de una emisora, no es de los que tengo grabados. Algunos temas buenísimos por desgracia no puedo ponerlos porque son parte de sesiones de dj y no las identifica google. Son temas que ponen en esta emisora:









Dance Radio UK - Keep It Dance!


Dance Radio UK plays the best in Club, House, Dance & Trance. With live DJs & the big name DJs too, why go anywhere else? Come and say hello in our chatrooms too.




danceuk.danceradiouk.com


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ese tema lo saqué de una emisora, no es de los que tengo grabados. Algunos temas buenísimos por desgracia no puedo ponerlos porque son parte de sesiones de dj y no las identifica google. Son temas que ponen en esta emisora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pasa nada. Oye, este hilo vale oro. Gracias por abrirlo!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No pasa nada. Oye, este hilo vale oro. Gracias por abrirlo, *man.*



Oye, que soy tia.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)

Extraído de lo que pone el dj ahora mismo pero con mucho menos marcha (al menos el trozo de vídeo que he oído):





Esta está mejor:




Pero no son exactamente lo mismo que la mezcla del dj.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Oye, que soy tia.



Perdona. Qué vergüenza. 

Corrijo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Extraído de lo que pone el dj ahora mismo pero con mucho menos marcha (al menos el trozo de vídeo que he oído):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trance de elevados quilates.


----------



## fred (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Trance de elevados quilates.



El segundo vídeo tiene mucho más "ritmo" y "melodía", me gusta más. De hecho lo voy a añadir al USB del coche.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Perdona. Qué vergüenza.
> 
> Corrijo.



No pasa nada.


----------



## danilovix (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Nov 2021)

Este es el mejor techno español:


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Nov 2021)

No es trance, es hardtechnorrumba.


----------



## fred (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2021)

El hilo me va fatal, no se si había puesto ya esta, creo que sí.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## Hijodeperkins (13 Nov 2021)

Este sonido lo ponían en Epsilon, esto lo digo por que un amigo madrileño me dio una cinta de esta discoteca y suena igual.


----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Nov 2021)

Hijodeperkins dijo:


> Este sonido lo ponían en Epsilon, esto lo digo por que un amigo madrileño me dio una cinta de esta discoteca y suena igual.



Uff, si te contara cosas del Épsilon.... ¡¡Fíjate si era transgresor que la gente bailaba sin mascarillas!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2021)

No es la misma versión que han puesto en una emisora. La que me gustó tenía más percusión y ritmo.


----------



## Supermanises (13 Nov 2021)

hace poco descubri esta jamba...se ve que hizo comentarios desafortunados o noseque segun leo en los comentarios de la cancion, como algo racista hacia los Irlandeses o noseque...pero el tema esta to guapo, luego se puso tetas de plastico y se ve q se fue a la mierda:

Pero el tema esta to macarar... y se marca un cambio asi EEEyo q esta guapi...


----------



## Supermanises (13 Nov 2021)

Esta tambien la parte...creo q es un mix de un jamb de lbarcelona...


----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## dcisneros (14 Nov 2021)

Este hilo me ha retrotraído a ese pedazo de programa de RNE3 llamado Zona 3 y presentado por la irrepetible Sonia Briz. Qué recuerdos! Grande Sonia Briz allá donde estés.


----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Nov 2021)

dcisneros dijo:


> Este hilo me ha retrotraído a ese pedazo de programa de RNE3 llamado Zona 3 y presentado por la irrepetible Sonia Briz. Qué recuerdos! Grande Sonia Briz allá donde estés.


----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



¿Como esta señor @Epsilon69? Le pongo una versión que conocí por un amigo de una de mis canciones favoritas de los 80, it's my life de Talk Talk , interpretada por un tipo que yo no conocía, Allan Jay. Saludos.


----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Nov 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> ¿Como esta señor @Epsilon69? Le pongo una versión que conocí por un amigo de una de mis canciones favoritas de los 80, it's my life de Talk Talk , interpretada por un tipo que yo no conocía, Allan Jay. Saludos.



¿Que cómo estoy? Feliz y encantado de saludarle, de disfrutar de su temazo, de disfrutar de la vida, de disfrutarle a usted.

Gracias por existir y por ampliarme mi horizonte musical, del que me di cuenta de que conociendo a personas con sus vastos conocimientos musicales siempre puedo ampliar con su sabiduría. Gracias.


----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Que cómo estoy? Feliz y encantado de saludarle, de disfrutar de su temazo, de disfrutar de la vida, de disfrutarle a usted.
> 
> Gracias por existir y por ampliarme mi horizonte musical, del que me di cuenta de que conociendo a personas con sus vastos conocimientos musicales siempre puedo ampliar con su sabiduría. Gracias.



Gracias @Epsilon69 por tus palabras. Se algo pero tampoco lo se todo ni mucho menos, hay estilos de música que no me entran ni con calzador de los cuales no se ni quiero saber nada. De los estilos que me gustan tampoco lo se todo, ya me gustaría a mi. Lo que se es suficiente. Me alegra saber que alguna de la canciones que pongo te gustan. Dices que yo se, y tu que? Sabes mas que yo amigo, yo estoy muy anclado en los 80 y en décadas anteriores, del 90 en adelante estoy muy verde salvo excepciones. Tu eres mas completo pues sabes de todo, pero como tu dijiste, no se trata de competir si no de aprender unos de otros (COMPARTIR) Dicho esto, tu también eres sabio pues yo y otros hemos aprendido gracias a ti a conocer canciones que no conocíamos así que gracias por estar con nosotros @Epsilon69. Buena tarde y saludos.


----------



## Spem in alium (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (19 Nov 2021)

Bueno, vamos a relajar el pistón....


----------



## pentax821 (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)

El mítico tírame luz pepo


----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kenthomi (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## XRL (20 Nov 2021)

yo hace años unos años que escucho esta de youtube 

ncs music


----------



## imaginARIO (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Profesor Bacterio (27 Nov 2021)

A mi me gusta el progessive trance estilo Dj tiesto, Vann Buuren, Oceanlab, 4 Strings etc.


Nunca entendí bien la diferencia entre el progessive house, el progresive trance y el eurodance.


----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Nov 2021)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> A mi me gusta el progessive trance estilo Dj tiesto, Vann Buuren, Oceanlab, 4 Strings etc.
> 
> 
> Nunca entendí bien la diferencia entre el progessive house, el progresive trance y el eurodance.


----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Nov 2021)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> A mi me gusta el progessive trance estilo Dj tiesto, Vann Buuren, Oceanlab, 4 Strings etc.
> 
> 
> Nunca entendí bien la diferencia entre el progessive house, el progresive trance y el eurodance.



Uff las etiquetas. Yo sé cuándo un tema es techno, es house, es progresivo, es electro, es cantadita o es pastelazo. Ni los propios productores se ponen de acuerdo para catalogar sus propias producciones.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Dic 2021)

Milk Inc feat Sylver


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Dic 2021)

Sesión con temas de Fragma.



El canal de este dj tiene buenas sesiones de trance me ha gustado bastante.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Dic 2021)

7 dias y una semana.
El trance mas on.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Dic 2021)

atiende. que va temazo.

Os lo he avisado.
TEchno aleman inside.


----------



## fred (25 Dic 2021)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Milk Inc feat Sylver



Ahora que lo pones,una pena la muerte de la hija de Linda Mertens que supuso su retirada y la disolución en la práctica del grupo.Siempre nos quedarán sus temazos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Ahora que lo pones,una pena la muerte de la hija de Linda Mertens que supuso su retirada y la disolución en la práctica del grupo.Siempre nos quedarán sus temazos.



diosa.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Ene 2022)

Esas son reebok o son nike.
Y luego vino el I need american:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Ene 2022)

Trayazo al palo.
You're my angel.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Ene 2022)

temazo que puse en su dia:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Ene 2022)

y uno para que tengais reservas


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Ene 2022)

y una antigualla muy digna:


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Ene 2022)

On this continuum... I want to be


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Ene 2022)

mas tranquilita para pausers, mejor voz a cambio.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Ene 2022)

I'm searching for the golden eye...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Ene 2022)

y ahora más rapidito para mentes ágiles:



1996 el año más de puta madre musicalmente hablando


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Ene 2022)

Ufo Waves 1999


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ene 2022)

Paul van dyk


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Paul van dyk



Del bueno de Paul me quedo con uno de sus remixes, epítome y ejemplo cuando el remix supera al original


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ene 2022)

He flipado!!!!

Esto hay que verlo:


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2022)

Normalitas, no gran cosa:


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2022)

Esta está mejor:


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Ene 2022)

I'm also asking for a...


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Peter Steele (9 Ene 2022)

Buen hilo,
os aporto un par de discos que tienen ya uno o dos años pero me parecen de lo mejor que he escuchado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> atiende. que va temazo.
> 
> Os lo he avisado.
> TEchno aleman inside.



Sí, un temazo. 

Pero creo que su sitio estaría mejor en el hilo de los temazos de los 80. 

Lo copio luego allí.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Sí, un temazo.
> 
> Pero creo que su sitio estaría mejor en el hilo de los temazos de los 80.
> 
> Lo copio luego allí.



Second Chance:



This is my Dream


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ene 2022)

fuuu, *temazazo *para las 12:00


----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (14 Ene 2022)

Peter Steele dijo:


> Buen hilo,
> os aporto un par de discos que tienen ya uno o dos años pero me parecen de lo mejor que he escuchado.



Muy buenas aportaciones.
.....
Doy gracias a que la época dorada del Trance me pilló en plena adolescencia y juventud.
....




........

Uno que me gusta mucho es Lorn.


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ene 2022)

****TECHNO***

*


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Ene 2022)

Quiza no es de la franja solicitada pero por sublime


----------



## Bulldozerbass (19 Ene 2022)

Pero poner truchaco del gueno




SUBIDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNN!!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Ene 2022)

Copon Ravermeister!!! No sabia que habia vol. 4!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Ene 2022)

La puse hace mucho para analizar la mistica del video

Corre Forrest, corre


----------



## Bulldozerbass (19 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Copon Ravermeister!!! No sabia que habia vol. 4!!



Creo que hay 6 pero el que me trae mejores (o peores) recuerdos es el 4.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ene 2022)

Esta faltando dj Dero desde hace rato.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Ene 2022)

Daniel Desnoyers - Space Melody


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (21 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> y ahora más rapidito para mentes ágiles:
> 
> 
> 
> 1996 el año más de puta madre musicalmente hablando



La dijcrepo, fue 1994.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Siendo amantes de la musica electronica creeme que francamente no entiendo que le veis tu y otros al progresivo y al house. Salvo 4 canciones salvas, me parece un engaño esos estilos y hablando con amigos ninguno es capaz de explicarme que se saca de esta musica. 

Habiendo otros estilos trance, makina, dance, techno... y por supuesto hardcore. No entiendo que se saca de eso y os traslado la pregunta a ver si logro comprenderlo


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## nate (22 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Siendo amantes de la musica electronica creeme que francamente no entiendo que le veis tu y otros al progresivo y al house. Salvo 4 canciones salvas, me parece un engaño esos estilos y hablando con amigos ninguno es capaz de explicarme que se saca de esta musica.
> 
> Habiendo otros estilos trance, makina, dance, techno... y por supuesto hardcore. No entiendo que se saca de eso y os traslado la pregunta a ver si logro comprenderlo



Y el dubstep que te parece?


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Siendo amantes de la musica electronica creeme que francamente no entiendo que le veis tu y otros al progresivo y al house. Salvo 4 canciones salvas, me parece un engaño esos estilos y hablando con amigos ninguno es capaz de explicarme que se saca de esta musica.
> 
> Habiendo otros estilos trance, makina, dance, techno... y por supuesto hardcore. No entiendo que se saca de eso y os traslado la pregunta a ver si logro comprenderlo



Yo no valoro estilos sino canciones. Es más: la mayoría de las veces ni se distinguir qué estilo es, y me la suda.

De la música electrónica busco RITMO, caña, que se te muevan los pies, que me de energía. PUNTO, no tengo más pretensiones. Pero ojo: no me vale cualquier cosa que tenga el ritmo rápido, cualquier "pumba-pumba". El por qué unos sí y otros no es tan dificil de explicar como el por qué te gusta más un color o sabor.

Una vez puestos mis temas favoritos al principio del hilo, voy poniendo otros que me voy encontrando y que en el momento que los escucho me gustan. Te diré que la mayoría no pasan el filtro de "música para llevar en el coche" u otros. Pero pasa el filtro de "se me mueven los pies, me gusta el ritmo".
A eso suma un "algo" completamente SUBJETIVO, que de eso se trata la música y por eso hay para todos los gustos.
Y por supuesto cada uno tiene un "ritmo" favorito, por eso hay gente que llama "ritmo/bailable" al reggeaton y yo no.

Toma, otro simple ejemplo, que lo estoy escuchando ahora. No lo grabaría ni de coña para mi colección de música cañera pero me está gustando escucharlo ahora mismo, y no me paro a pensar qué "estilo" es:





Cuanto ponga algo de lo que considero "temazo" ya avisaré.


Por cierto, de lo que tengo en USB porque me gusta lo bastante como para oirlo muchas veces, supongo que muchos temas tampoco te gustarán.

MI UBS de estilo tecno+ otros (tengo otro USB aparte con música de ABBA, ahora mismo) que tengo para el coche. Tengo que añadir algunos temas:







Por ejemplo, este tema me encanta, en el coche lo he puesto hasta la saciedad. Su "ritmo" no es muy cañero, pero tiene un algo que me da energía. La versión original la bailé mucho en los 90:





La original:




Y depende de qué forma de bailar/concepción del ritmo tengas. Si eres solo de moverte en plan pumba-pumba repetitivo, pues no.


----------



## nate (22 Ene 2022)

Mi turno...


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Ene 2022)

nate dijo:


> Y el dubstep que te parece?



me da una sensación extraña la que has puesto. El ritmo es bueno y me ayudaría a conseguir concentración pero de que termine como empieza me da una sensación extraña. no digo que no me guste o que no pueda ser util para hacer ejercicio por ejemplo. pero soy más de consumir productos de evolución. incluso en las peliculas. hay peliculas que no se saca ninguna conclusión y que los personajes no evolucionan, lo cual me repatea y no las veo.

por ejemplo esta me encanta. y es también repetitiva pero hay transiciones no son samples uno sobre otro, que esa musica es la más fácil de producir, pero esta me ofrece más que un "simple-fichero-cuñao-de-Fruity-Loops"


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Ene 2022)

nate dijo:


> Mi turno...



esto es synthwave cierto?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Ene 2022)

aqui falta Sheila Chandra!!

Una de mis favoritas de trance!! vamoss vamossssssss a mover la maquinaria


----------



## Drogoprofe (22 Ene 2022)

Vale está?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Ene 2022)

cobertura terrestre:
TEMAZAZO, obviamente


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Ene 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Vale está?



vaya pintas por farol.

y con simbología... digno de conspiraciones.


----------



## Borroso (22 Ene 2022)

Vamos alla


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## nate (22 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> esto es synthwave cierto?



Esto diría yo que es progressive trance mezclado con dubstep. No es que este yo muy familiarizado con todos los estilos dentro de la electrónica... pero synthwave... nose.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ene 2022)

Versión disco de una famosa canción, pero PREFIERO LA ORIGINAL.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ene 2022)

Esto casi parece de los 80:


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Borroso (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## derepen (22 Ene 2022)

Y por qué no?


----------



## Borroso (22 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Buen tema ese, hasta hace poco no sabia que exium eran españoles. Tienen una sesion en berghain colgada en youtube, que es la polla.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Ene 2022)

Borroso dijo:


> Buen tema ese, hasta hace poco no sabia que exium eran españoles. Tienen una sesion en berghain colgada en youtube, que es la polla.






Exium son Valentín Corujo y Héctor Sandoval, asturianos. Sus temas preferidos míos son:


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Y por qué no?



Be underground !!!


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Y por qué no?


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


>



Me recuerda a este clásico


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me recuerda a este clásico



Totalmente


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Ene 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> La dijcrepo, fue 1994.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



que sí, no es troleada... el mejor año fue 1996!!
En 1994 hubo buen trance lo recuerdo así, pero el punto álgido fue 1996. Demostración:


----------



## Borroso (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Ene 2022)

aun así el año 1994 fué muy bueno:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Ene 2022)

buenos dias, ATENCION:


Are am eye ...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Ene 2022)

Dosta Je Rata.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)

*¡CALOPEEEEZ!* @calopez * ¡Coño, quita esa mierda de no poder poner dos post seguidos, que se hacen muy largos los post con muchos vídeos!*


Temazo, no se si lo había puesto ya (se carga mal el hilo):


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Ene 2022)

mira de las tuyas @시켈 !


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> mira de las tuyas @시켈 !



Bueno, más que "estilos" tengo canciones.

Por ejemplo estas dos van a ir a mi UBS del coche:






Este tema tiene un "algo" , qué ritmo más bailable además de ser un tanto cachondo el guiño a la música de feria o de circo:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Ene 2022)

Na ah aaaa


And the edit:



Check the others:




@Epsilon69 tu sabias de estas covers??
me flipan


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Feb 2022)

Atiende @Epsilon69 que de aqui sale una mezcla del copon.


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Feb 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Na ah aaaa
> 
> 
> And the edit:
> ...



Qué va, gran descubrimiento.


----------



## Borroso (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Feb 2022)

Un tanto peculiar:




Pues nada, pongo en el mismo post lo que calopez no me deja poner en otro:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Feb 2022)

Os puse una maravilla de peter schilling llamada "Terra Titanic".
Pero yo no sé como omiti esta: una historia diferente.



Version




Y por supuesto y para no defraudar al respetable, la version makina: mi favorita


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (11 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Esto es un TEMAZO.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Feb 2022)

clasiquisimo


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Feb 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> clasiquisimo



Ah, pues yo pensaba que este tema era de los TERRA WAN



O sea, que hay dos versiones del mismo temazo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Esto es un temazo.tambien


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ah, pues yo pensaba que este tema era de los TERRA WAN
> 
> 
> 
> O sea, que hay dos versiones del mismo temazo.



no creo que haya dos versiones sino que es una errata del video que yo he puesto, a mi eso no me suena a chimo bayo honestamente


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Feb 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> no creo que haya dos versiones sino que es una errata del video que yo he puesto, a mi eso no me suena a chimo bayo honestamente



Pues yo creo que sí, porque habla de paellas en la versión de Chimo, jajaja...

Le gusta la paella para ti y para ella... no son dos temas iguales. Tú has posteado la versión valensiana, jaja....

Escucha uno y escucha el otro, son distintos.


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Feb 2022)

2 clasiquisimos de esa epoca un poco offtopic pero musica disco al fin y al cabo....

Demasiado patoso para quitarse: Too legit to quit


necesitaréis Tera.piiiiaaaaaaaa


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)

Baby Doc & The Dentist discography - RYM/Sonemic


Baby Doc & The Dentist discography and songs: Music profile for Baby Doc & The Dentist. Genres: Acid Trance, Hard Trance, Acid Techno. Albums include Psychotrance, Honeymoon at Dream Inn, and Acid Trancecore.




rateyourmusic.com


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)

Y por hoy dejo unos de mis preferencias..


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Feb 2022)

no me marcho sin poner temazazo:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Feb 2022)

Que insisto y os dejo un temazo


----------



## mr nobody (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (25 Feb 2022)

Ahí va un super clásico



Manteca de la buena.


----------



## Gorrión (25 Feb 2022)

¿Os gusta volar?



Una de pajareo


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (25 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Ostras! Minimalistix!

Ahí va eso



El pajareo es lo que me pone, me transporta a mundos lejanos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Feb 2022)

Otra versión:


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Feb 2022)

*De la serie BEAT*


----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Mar 2022)

hyper space.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Mar 2022)

Tranforming the choose
we need your support!


El clasicote que no podia faltar:



Y una maravilla no muy conocida:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Mar 2022)

La original de Ti sento.
Un temazazo sin lugar a dudas:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> La original de Ti sento.
> Un temazazo sin lugar a dudas:



Me gusta más la original que la copia, y eso que de Scooter hasta llevo dos temas en el USB del coche.

Ponlo en el hilo de la música de los 80.






La música inspiracional de los 80. No se ha hecho cosa más grande.


Sí, amigos. Música que está en las antípodas sonoras de lo que se escucha hoy en día. Música que te levanta el ánimo en lugar de hundirte en la miseria. Música que raramente toca el tema sexo ni tampoco lo necesita para venderse, ya que si algo es bueno se vende por sí solo. Música...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Mar 2022)

sweet release con letritas de Scott Bond & Charlie Walker vs Trouser Enthusiasts 
Temazo al canto para que digais que no es sábado!


----------



## Borroso (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Mar 2022)

Borroso dijo:


>



buscaba el titulo de esta flauta hace siglos... es una de las tipicas de los discos de Chasis.


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Mar 2022)

The RMB me quedo con este himno de Van Va's, _The place to be, _o el tema de_ los elefantes:

_


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> The RMB me quedo con este himno de Van Va's, _The place to be, _o el tema de_ los elefantes:
> 
> _
> 
> ...



eso es Wacco?


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Mar 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> eso es Wacco?



Nu sé.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Nu sé.



exactamente.
es la masacre de Waco en Texas, yo era un niño.
La secta de David Koresh








La matanza de Waco


'Waco' Matanza de Waco davidianos FBI




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (5 Mar 2022)

Voy a poner algo del estilo, no sé si se llama PSY TRANCE este estilo pero sé que me gusta mucho,de un videojuego el *Tekken 6*
* Electric Fountain (Karma)

*


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Mar 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Voy a poner algo del estilo, no sé si se llama PSY TRANCE este estilo pero sé que me gusta mucho,de un videojuego el *Tekken 6*
> * Electric Fountain (Karma)
> 
> *



Lo importante es que te guste a ti 

A mí también me gusta.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (5 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo importante es que te guste a ti
> 
> A mí también me gusta.



Pues genial x2 ,puedo escucharla en bucle y olvidarme del tiempo


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Mar 2022)

no subestimeis el neurodancer:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Mar 2022)

Puto piano... Es un destornillador cerebral 

I've got this feeling
Somebody dance with meeeee



Temazo tal vez?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Mar 2022)

yahhhh

esto no puede faltar en la coleccion


----------



## Emperador (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Mar 2022)

joder que listo es el google...

me ha traido este regalito como recomendado...

no hace años ni nada del roumraise C.



Atiende esto que es como la canción del moro o la del aleman...
Descargada.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Mar 2022)

y la de la musica del futuro...


Melt Boys...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Mar 2022)

soniditos de un temazo


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Mar 2022)

Sunlounger - White sand (original mix)
Inspirador


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## tolomeo (16 Mar 2022)

Una que no encuentro era de una voz femenina como cantando opera. 
La ponían en Attica, era más tirando a technohouse


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Borroso (18 Mar 2022)

Esto es bastante mas reciente, pero es un tema que disfruto bastante


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Abr 2022)

go, go, go



Chicomen


In a work so, so


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Abr 2022)

una de las muy favoritas mias: Davie Forbes, para reventarlo segun te levantas de sábado, tal que hoy.
El violin metálico de la mitad lo parte.


----------



## BudSpencer (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Abr 2022)

Why Don´t You Dance With Me? · Future Breeze


----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## vagodesigner (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Borroso (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Borroso (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Abr 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Este tema es absolutamente vrootal mientras imagino cómo doy soberana paliza al Doc Mierda Smoking...



Se puede decir que está entre MIS TOP 10 FAVORITOS DE TODOS LOS TIEMPOS.


----------



## ajenuz (13 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Se puede decir que está entre MIS TOP 10 FAVORITOS DE TODOS LOS TIEMPOS.



Es que es demencial como agonista dopaminérgico...


----------



## ajenuz (13 Abr 2022)

Jajaja... Yo hacía tiempo que no me lo ponía y es que es para eso, ajajja...


----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Abr 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Jajaja... Yo hacía tiempo que no me lo ponía y es que es para eso, ajajja...



Totalmente. Luego lo querrán adornar de mitología o de poesía, pero es música que acompaña a puestazos.

No existe postura más patética que la del yonki gafapasta que va de intelectual y que intenta justificar sus adicciones con su gusto por la música, jajaja....


----------



## ajenuz (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

no se si puse esta es una de mis muy favoritas:


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



la interfaz de esta tia me recuerda a esta otra:


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

Destination: Romain Empire


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

Ando buscando una canción que ponian en Attica en 1993 que la decían "La Canción del Sueño", pero no se cual es el grupo ni el nombre


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

@Epsilon69 atiende este trallazo que no lo paras. muhahahahaha


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

TOPE MAXIMO:


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

de esa epoca:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

y con este top me despido por hoy:


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> y con este top me despido por hoy:



Pero no te vayas, jodío


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pero no te vayas, jodío



que pasa que no tenias sueño?? muahahahaha
Toma despertares en viernes de cuaresma.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

no se como esta no ha salido todavia


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Abr 2022)

Buenos temas.


----------



## perrosno (15 Abr 2022)

Cualquiera de sello londinense Hed Kandi nanos. Pónmelo Paul.


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Cualquiera de sello londinense Hed Kandi nanos. Pónmelo Paul.



Pues tienes deditos y Pc y conexión a internet. Deposita el tema aquí.


----------



## perrosno (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pues tienes deditos y Pc y conexión a internet. Deposita el tema aquí.



Hay montones, no voy a poner sólo uno.


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Hay montones, no voy a poner sólo uno.



Pon un tema, por favor. Este hilo se nutre de temas que a los foreros se les ocurren y postean.


----------



## perrosno (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pon un tema, por favor. Este hilo se nutre de temas que a los foreros se les ocurren y postean.



Aquí tienes uno, pero son muy variados, en unos son casi soul, en otros trance, en otros house puro, por eso digo que no se puede poner sólo uno, no representa al sello.


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Aquí tienes uno, pero son muy variados, en unos son casi soul, en otros trance, en otros house puro, por eso digo que no se puede poner sólo uno, no representa al sello.



Que postees lo que te salga de los huevos. De eso se trata este hilo.

Y por cierto, buen gustito jaus que gastas.


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)

Te mola más el techno o el jaus?


----------



## perrosno (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te mola más el techno o el jaus?



Me gusta todo aquello que tenga ritmo. Otro:


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Me gusta todo aquello que tenga ritmo. Otro:



Tienes buen gusto!!


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Abr 2022)

O sea, que eres jausero de la muerte y yo sin enterarme. O sea, que hay jauseros en este foro y yo no me entero


----------



## perrosno (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> O sea, que eres jausero de la muerte y yo sin enterarme. O sea, que hay jauseros en este foro y yo no me entero



House, funky, groove, soul, todo aquello que tenga ritmo me va


----------



## Borroso (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Puff esta sesión es la polla, me encantaría haber estado allí. Las luces de 10


----------



## Topedelagama (15 Abr 2022)

Me sorprende que en un hilo de música house, no haya algún Temazo del gran Bob Sinclar


----------



## Borroso (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Borroso (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Abr 2022)

Las visiones de Shiva:


----------



## dcisneros (16 Abr 2022)

Yo me voy al Awakenings de Amsterdam esta semana santa y que me quiten lo bailao.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (19 Abr 2022)

Esta sesión me la suelo poner últimamente para levantar hierro:



@Epsilon69, ponte los primeros 15 minutos. A ver si te mola este rollo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Abr 2022)

en que estaría yo pensando que no os traje este temazo.

Trance, of course.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Abr 2022)

@시켈 ! 
Si no te ha dado tiempo a oirla!!!
ajajajaja


----------



## Topedelagama (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Abr 2022)

My apologies...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Abr 2022)

Are am eye


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Abr 2022)

gatitos... Donde esta mi gatito...?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Abr 2022)

Ey there's something special in your eyes...

misterious princess of my dreams...
dumba di dumba daa


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Abr 2022)

version del AGE OF LOVE tan apreciado en este foro tan digno


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Borroso (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Borroso (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (23 Abr 2022)

Nada mejor para amenizar la sobremesa como una buena sesión de Deep muy deep con un buen café helado:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 Abr 2022)

atiende a este temazo.
a la mitad empieza la fiesta.
minuto 2:50


----------



## ajenuz (11 May 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (11 May 2022)




----------



## Borroso (13 May 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (20 May 2022)

Birra en mano, ya puedo confirmar que está en mi top 10 de temazos para reventar almas descarriadas globalistas satánicas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Una banda sueca rara que tuvo éxito a principios de los 90:


----------



## 2plx2 (20 May 2022)

Esta me flipa


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 May 2022)

*¡GRACIAS A TODOS LOS QUE SEGUÍS PARTICIPANDO EN EL HILO!*


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (21 May 2022)

Pillo sitio que me apetece ampliar miras en el género del techno.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## Borroso (21 May 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 May 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 May 2022)

La moda actual de las camisetas de la NASA es mas vieja que cagar pa'bajo. Demostrado


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Felson (22 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Gungrave (22 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (22 May 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 May 2022)

Atiende que esto es un temazo:


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (24 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (24 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (24 May 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (24 May 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 May 2022)

la balada para Jet Harris (temazo)


----------



## OvEr0n (26 May 2022)

Gracias a todos los participantes de este hilo. Un hilazo.


----------



## carcoma (27 May 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (27 May 2022)

carcoma dijo:


>



Se intuye la cancion que es y cuando canta ya es la leche!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 May 2022)

Otro temazo que no habia salido creo


----------



## vagodesigner (28 May 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 May 2022)

Peter Murphy All night long


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 May 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 May 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 May 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 May 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (2 Jun 2022)

Paul Parker:



Es lo más viejo que recuerdo, pero a mí nunca me gustó esta musica.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Jun 2022)

Si acaso yo escuchaba KraftwerK, Tangerine Dream o Jean Michel Jarre, y ya me parecía demasiado bizarro. Era algo como experimental, no era escuchar por gusto, era como experimentación de nuevas formas de sonidos y música. Soñar despiertos con futuros extraños hipertécnificados, que era algo que en los 80 se llevaba, como ver una peli o leer una novela de ciencia ficción, era el mismo espíritu a la hora de escuchar esta música.


----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Jun 2022)

Años 90:


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

No hay nada grabado



Esto es otro nivel.
A siken la va a gustar lo veo claro.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

y esta para @Epsilon69 


Cuando las canciones comenzaban con una alarma...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

y esta para @todos 


Anonymous


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

Es imposible,
no puede ser...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

El sueño, la realidad
la luz, la oscuridad


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

angele domini


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

Dreams...


Que estoy buscando "la canción del sueño" de una cassete de Attica que tengo y no doy con ella ni patrás


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

y salen temazos

SUPERAD ESTO:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

system, system
sy sy system, system
system, system
space and time


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

imperio cyberdream


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

esta es una de las buscadas:

IMPERIO!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

This is a Presence

I justify, I justify, I justify, my mamma cry


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

La fiesta debe continuar.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

venga bah!!

FLIPAD!!

Esta la conocéis todos y es temazo seguro:


QUE FELICIDAD HABERLA ENCONTRADO!!!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Jun 2022)

Trance MANDA. Para mí es la música electronica perfecta. Es marchosa y relajante a la vez debido a que tiene muchos fraseos melódicos, es un estilo ideal para escuchar en casi cualquier situación, no solo de fiesta en garitos: en casa de tranqui, conduciendo, currando, haciendo bricolaje, etc. Incluso se dice que es beneficiosa para la salud.

Beneficios de escuchar música trance en la actualidad (estadodetrance.com)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Trance MANDA. Para mí es la música electronica perfecta. Es marchosa y relajante a la vez debido a que tiene muchos fraseos melódicos, es un estilo ideal para escuchar en casi cualquier situación, no solo de fiesta en garitos: en casa de tranqui, conduciendo, currando, haciendo bricolaje, etc. Incluso se dice que es beneficiosa para la salud.
> 
> Beneficios de escuchar música trance en la actualidad (estadodetrance.com)



Has escuchado algo muy bueno de GOA?
Creo que soy el único que le tira hasta ahora y conste que soy fanático del trance, la makina y el gabber.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

toma @Gangrel14/88
Automatik sex
Dagensfaisan


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

Me siento generoso...y no he visto las 49 páginas pero me imagino que nadie lo habrá puesto:


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

Y esta otra que digo yo alguien la habrá puesto,sino dejad de lado ser tan horteras y coño empezad a tener buen gusto...


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Has escuchado algo muy bueno de GOA?
> Creo que soy el único que le tira hasta ahora y conste que soy fanático del trance, la makina y el gabber.



Si, tengo bastante GOA y Psytrance en el ordenata, a mí el trance me gusta todo aunque yo soy más de uplifting trance y de dream trance.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> venga bah!!
> 
> FLIPAD!!
> 
> ...



Muy buena, si señor. Tiene ustec buen gusto.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

esta version de la canción del alemán igual no la habéis escuchado:


Techno real


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

mirate esto Gangrel, si no conoces esta sesión:


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

Y esto era tema para ponerse a quemar suela a machete


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Jun 2022)

Aquí os dejo un poco de sinfónico grabado en la catedral de Liverpool que es simplemente magistral .


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> mirate esto Gangrel, si no conoces esta sesión:



Muy buena, ya la había oído pero no la tenía en mi colección, ahora mismo me la bajo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Jun 2022)

@SpeedyGonzalez a ver si le suena este temazo a ustec. Es la puta hostia, uno de mis temas favoritos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Muy buena, ya la había oído pero no la tenía en mi colección, ahora mismo me la bajo.



a partir del 8:45 esta la clave para comprender el universo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

This
is
the
tracky


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Temazo ,de ritmo sosegado pero contundente. Además yo a este tío le debí de ver en madrid en la sala arena sobre el 2002 que tenía una sesión de techno que se llamaba elektrik y me dejó muy sorprendido,se marco una sesión que a poquitos he visto,muy recomendable.Hoy en día ,igual lleva gafas molonas y levanta mucho las manos o igual está muerto, pero fue un tío muy top y con mucha clase.Recuerdo que ese día pinchó este tema del 96 que lo había escuchado en una sesión del epsilon de Cristián Varela que me dejó flipando:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

Esta es de volverse majareta @Estranged


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

y esta es una de mis favoritas.


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Esta es de volverse majareta @Estranged



Jajajaja, se agradece pero no es mi rollo,demasiado hardcore makineta para mí, si hubiese escuchado estos temas habría muerto o quizás no?igual estaría triunfando en el mundo de la bolsa ( pero con mucha farla ) y tan a gusto...


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Clasicazo!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Jajajaja, se agradece pero no es mi rollo,demasiado hardcore makineta para mí, si hubiese escuchado estos temas habría muerto o quizás no?igual estaría triunfando en el mundo de la bolsa ( pero con mucha farla ) y tan a gusto...



no creo....
sobrevivimos a esto, que mas puede pasar


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> no creo....
> sobrevivimos a esto, que mas puede pasar



Toma anda para que te relajes


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

Venga que ya me voy a sobar


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Jun 2022)

**


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Este tema ,me acuerdo que dentro de la cutrez que se podía escuchar en mis inicios de quemasuelismo era de lo mejorcito, y se notaba que iba a ser un clásico. Entre el Under loffff,enaena jee y luego el cambio ese que pegaba,no tenía nada que ver con el trance progresivo que estaba tan de moda por aquellas (1999 2000),más ruidoso y facilón con mucha melodía. No sé si me explico, este tema era mucho más fiel a el trance de mediados de los 90,aunque con diferencias.


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> **



Joder que temón


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Te has puesto en modo radicalero de Alcalá muy bueno.


----------



## Estranged (6 Jun 2022)

Alguien lo habrá puesto


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

creo que es una versión de una de Jean Michel Jarre.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Te has puesto en modo radicalero de Alcalá muy bueno.



en el 98 estaba desintoxicandome del house que iba emergiendo y abrí mi mente a más estilos musicales incluido el hiphop.
Pero la de Absolom la recuerdo perfectamente.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> **



esta es para mi la mejor de Motiv 8. Creo que ya la puse:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

viva el trance:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

y por supuesto esta no debe falta. Trance 100%


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jun 2022)

joder que no me habia acordado de este temazo!!
esto si es quemasuela
con pianito y subidón incluido en el menú
Año 94


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Jun 2022)

La mejor musica se hizo en 1996


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Jun 2022)

de 1994


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> de 1994



Yo este tema lo he escuchado pero una versión más tranquilita.Una pregunta speedy,eres de la zona levante - Cataluña?si es así los temas trance que pones como el cybertrance de bonzai,ese tipo de trance se estilaba por allí?muchas gracias por el currazo que te pegas rememorando temas!


----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)

temazo del overdrive y lo más sorprendente:videoclip en la MTV


----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)

Ya lo habrán puesto,pero igual no está versión


----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)

Pasteleo,no había regueton pero también se podía arrimar cebolleta


----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> y salen temazos
> 
> SUPERAD ESTO:



ese canal de putube sube bastantes cositas


----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)

Temón


----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)

Tesoro


----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (8 Jun 2022)

Dios que sorpresa al encontrar esta maravilla


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Jun 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Yo este tema lo he escuchado pero una versión más tranquilita.Una pregunta speedy,eres de la zona levante - Cataluña?si es así los temas trance que pones como el cybertrance de bonzai,ese tipo de trance se estilaba por allí?muchas gracias por el currazo que te pegas rememorando temas!



Del centro


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Periplo (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Jun 2022)

creo que puse esta pero no esta versión.
hipnotica


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Jun 2022)

*KLANGWERK*
"SONIDO"


----------



## JuanGrc (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Jun 2022)

Como se ha podido pasar este temazo?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (17 Jun 2022)

el complemento directo de "Get it up"


mira de ATB opener!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (17 Jun 2022)

y una de las que más me entusiasman compartiros:


----------



## Borroso (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Menudo temón,nunca lo había escuchado


----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Jun 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Menudo temón,nunca lo había escuchado



Es old skool techno


----------



## Estranged (18 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es old skool techno



Muy bueno sí señor!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Jun 2022)

Recopilatorio.


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es old skool techno



El estilo que más me gusta.


----------



## Borroso (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Jun 2022)

Google no me encuentra el primer tema de los que salen. Lo queria pasar a MP3 para el USB del coche. Si alguien encuentra ESA versión en youtube o MP3 que me lo diga.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Jun 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Google no me encuentra el primer tema de los que salen. Lo queria pasar a MP3 para el USB del coche. Si alguien encuentra ESA versión en youtube o MP3 que me lo diga.



@시켈 ! 
*

the original:
*


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Jun 2022)

la version mezclada no se encuentra porque posiblemente la ha "tuneado" como dj profesional no solo pincha discos sino que hace que suenen diferente.

De todas maneras he comprobado que también se puede descargar la versión que has puesto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> la version mezclada no se encuentra porque posiblemente la ha "tuneado" como dj profesional no solo pincha discos sino que hace que suenen diferente.
> 
> De todas maneras he comprobado que también se puede descargar la versión que has puesto.



Tengo el hilo atascado y no se oyen los videos. ¿Cómo se pasa a mp3 la versión que he puesto?


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Jun 2022)

4K YouTube to MP3 | Conversor gratuito de YouTube a MP3


Convierte pistas de YouTube a MP3 en tu macOS, PC o Linux absolutamente gratis! Descarga cualquier lista de reproducción de YouTube y crea tu propia colección de música.




www.4kdownload.com


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Jun 2022)

TEMAZAZO


----------



## Periplo (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Estranged (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Jun 2022)

De Tina Cousin mi favorita de las que conozco es esta:




Versión original:


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Jun 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> De Tina Cousin mi favorita de las que conozco es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ésta la tienes que conocer seguro



Las anteriores las puse porque no son tan conocidas pero igualmente buenas


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Jun 2022)

5 clasicazos que seguro ya se han puesto


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Jun 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Ésta la tienes que conocer seguro
> 
> 
> 
> Las anteriores las puse porque no son tan conocidas pero igualmente buenas



Sí, claro, la conocía , pero no sabía de quién era.


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Jul 2022)

no suelo poner sesiones pero los primeros minutos de esta me han impresionado muy positivamente:


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Puajjjj.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Jul 2022)

The original one


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Puajjjj.



ya tio...
la musica me mola mas que la politika!!
Que les jodan


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jul 2022)

You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel






Spectacular!



And my favourite one, sweet!


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)

get to France
clasico básico.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)

Recristo! que esta os la llevaba buscando siglos!!

Atiende que esto es un TEMAZO con mayúsculas.
Que no me digan a mi que la música electrónica es vacía de contenido, nadie.


And the favourite version:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)

creative one, demonstration:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)

Es mi impresion o se estan borrando algunos post?
Antes hubo una de James Brown is still alive, justo antes de la de James Brown is dead


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Es mi impresion o se estan borrando algunos post?
> Antes hubo una de James Brown is still alive, justo antes de la de James Brown is dead



Soy yo el que los borra. Posteo temas, y los que no consiguen zankitos porque han sido un fracaso de aceptación directamente los borro. Así me aseguro de que solo quedan los mejores.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)

no lo hagas porfa.
estoy recopilando muy de poco a poco las canciones.
Este hilo es mitico por definicion para encontrar temas.
Y el tema thankitos para mi es secundario. ya que a veces hago scroll y se me olvidan.
pero hay temas muy buenos que nunca thankee, y temas que thankee simplemente porque cuando los vi no llevaba prisa y me parecio un premio al esfuerzo de traer temas.

No le prestes atención a eso, que si no vamos apañados, como dependamos del thanks.


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> no lo hagas porfa.
> estoy recopilando muy de poco a poco las canciones.
> Este hilo es mitico por definicion para encontrar temas.
> Y el tema thankitos para mi es secundario. ya que a veces hago scroll y se me olvidan.
> ...



Ok, a partir de ahora ya no lo haré. Lo siento.

Bueno, vamos a animar esto, ¿no?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)

y la mejor:


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



de las primeras que recuerdo haber oido.
es mi 101 en musica electronica. aunque la primera que recuerdo con apoteósis es la de DLM - Let's yourself go a un nivel insanno de decibelios:

Flipad como yo lo hice!!


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> de las primeras que recuerdo haber oido.
> es mi 101 en musica electronica. aunque la primera que recuerdo con apoteósis es la de DLM - Let's yourself go a un nivel insanno de decibelios:
> 
> Flipad como yo lo hice!!



¿Eres del Levante? Soy de Madrid y conocí en los 90 que te piten los oídos cuatro días seguidos en las discotecas y bares desde Castellón a Murcia. Lo del volumen en Levante es muy harto.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Eres del Levante? Soy de Madrid y conocí en los 90 que te piten los oídos cuatro días seguidos en las discotecas y bares desde Castellón a Murcia. Lo del volumen en Levante es muy harto.



no amijoh, soy de Madrid.


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> no amijoh, soy de Madrid.



Menos mal (es broma)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)

ahora que dices Raya.
teneis que conocer esta pareja de dos:


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> ahora que dices Raya.
> teneis que conocer esta pareja de dos:



Muy buenos. Cuando pinchar es algo más que mezclar un tema con el siguiente sin que te descuadre. Cuando podían TOCAR la música y manipularla a su antojo para buscar determinadas sensaciones.


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jul 2022)

de ramirez esta es para mi la mejor con muchisima diferencia.


Oye bonita,
llegó tu Van Damme


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jul 2022)

No recuerdo si había puesto esto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> de ramirez esta es para mi la mejor con muchisima diferencia.
> 
> 
> Oye bonita,
> llegó tu Van Damme



Solo conocía el tema que puse. Y me gusta más que este.


----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No recuerdo si había puesto esto.



Es imposible hacer una sesión siempre con temas nuevos sin haber repetido alguno.


----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (5 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Clasicazo allá donde los haya.


----------



## Estranged (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jul 2022)

Atiende esta que no se la salta un galgo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Jul 2022)

Estranged dijo:


>



Esto es un pepinaco de los gordos


----------



## Estranged (7 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Esto es un pepinaco de los gordos



Para mi también, aunque yo creo que mis años predilectos de producción de música electrónica melódica sea 94 95.De todas formas es que en todo ese principio de la década había una imaginación para sacar samplers de voz y sonidos y la forma de composición de los temas,que hacía que pudieses escucharlos de principio a fin sin aburrirte,cosa que con el techno que vino después (para mí) no es así. Y ojo, me gusta el techno pero no me llega igual.


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Esta(y muchas más de este hilo) me la he guardado para mi lista de reproducción. ritmo muy agradable, no se explicar por qué unas me gustan y otras no me dicen nada especial.


----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Esta(y muchas más de este hilo) me la he guardado para mi lista de reproducción. ritmo muy agradable, no se explicar por qué unas me gustan y otras no me dicen nada especial.



Así es la música electrónica, tan abstracta y subjetiva.

Cuando un tema gusta a una mayoría se le denomina temazo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Así es la música electrónica, tan abstracta y subjetiva.
> 
> Cuando un tema gusta a una mayoría se le denomina temazo.



Este también me ha gustado especialmente. También para la colección.


----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 ,va por ti maestro!esta te va a gustar ,que se que te gustan las cosas añejas!


----------



## Estranged (18 Jul 2022)

Contundencia y oscuridad. Así deben ser las cosas


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Jul 2022)

La que más me gusta de este grupo:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Jul 2022)

The magical, magical


----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Jul 2022)

**


----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Jul 2022)

otro temazo:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Jul 2022)

one more.


----------



## Estranged (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (27 Jul 2022)

uooo, uo, uo,uo uoooooo


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mentefria2 (30 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Esta(y muchas más de este hilo) me la he guardado para mi lista de reproducción. ritmo muy agradable, no se explicar por qué unas me gustan y otras no me dicen nada especial.



The Tree Frog ya la han puesto?


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Jul 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> The Tree Frog ya la han puesto?



No, no estaba puesta. Nunca la había oído y me gusta(aunque sobra el pegote ese de la rana). Tiene un ritmo agradable.


----------



## Estranged (30 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No, no estaba puesta. Nunca la había oído y me gusta(aunque sobra el pegote ese de la rana). Tiene un ritmo agradable.



Pues a mí lo de la rana esa como que me da buen rollo fíjate. Temita cantadito chulo .


----------



## Estranged (30 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Rollo industrial.Me gusta mucho,muy potente


----------



## Estranged (30 Jul 2022)

@Epsilon69 mira a ver si te gusta rollo ebm muy poderoso y muy oscuro .


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Jul 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> @Epsilon69 mira a ver si te gusta rollo ebm muy poderoso y muy oscuro .



Me encanta este tipo de sonidos


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Periplo (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (30 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me encanta este tipo de sonidos





Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Clasicazos! Y el eighty eight ya lo puse yo aunque nunca esta de más .Yo creo que el rollo industrial ebm a poco que se investigue se siguen encontrando cositas muy top.Yo no sé como en el rollo techno no hay más discjockeys que en vez de hacer una sesión súper lineal que parece todo una continuación del tema inicial, no se arriesgan a hacer breaks con temas de este estilo u otros.Yo creo que añadiría dinamismo y personalidad a sus sesiones,el problema es que como todo en esta puta vida, los que tenemos un bagaje cultural de haber escuchado muchísimas cosas muy diferentes somos cuatro,y los modernos paladines del underground abundan en cualquier garito de mierda.A más de uno de le pones un tema de este estilo y dicen:suena viejo!claro gilipollas es que de lo viejo viene todo, pedazo de subnormal!ale,ya me quedé a gusto.


----------



## Estranged (30 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Muy bueno, no lo conocía y suena del copón.


----------



## Estranged (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (30 Jul 2022)

@Epsilon69 toma un poquito más de lo tuyo


----------



## Estranged (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Estranged (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Jul 2022)

no se si puse este.
la mejor version de video
**


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Jul 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> @Epsilon69 toma un poquito más de lo tuyo



el otro dia soñe con esta cancion te lo creas o no.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Jul 2022)

Estranged dijo:


>



otro clasicazo!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Jul 2022)

Esta la solian mezclar con la de Eins Zwei Polizei


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Jul 2022)

Y esta que es sin duda la mejor de hoy No os doy mas la brasa, pero esta me la respetais 
Vamosss vamosssssss!!!


----------



## Estranged (31 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> el otro dia soñe con esta cancion te lo creas o no.



Es que es un puto tema muy REDONDO.Me molaría tener tus sueños o al menos acordarme de ellos...


----------



## Estranged (31 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Vamos arriba Radicaaaal!!!!


----------



## Estranged (31 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Siempre me flipo que este tema fuera de New Order


----------



## Estranged (31 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Y esta que es sin duda la mejor de hoy No os doy mas la brasa, pero esta me la respetais
> Vamosss vamosssssss!!!



Macho,contrólate un poco tron,jajajaja.A ver que te parece esta


----------



## Estranged (31 Jul 2022)

Para mí, este sitio tiene que ser de los que hay que ir una vez en la vida. Esa música con esas luces tiene que ser algo digno de vivir.No hacen falta drogas, solo cerrar los ojos y quemar mucha suela.Te guste o no el techno,esto es SÍ o SÍ.


----------



## Estranged (31 Jul 2022)

Temazo,tendría que haber sido mucho más conocido.Hay muchísima música que por diversos temas nunca llegaron.Este es uno de ellos.A bailar!


----------



## Estranged (31 Jul 2022)

Como dice speedy ya por hoy me marcho y no os daré más la brasa,pero os tengo que dejar una última joyita. Ahí lo tenéis, feliz agosto!


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Como dice speedy ya por hoy me marcho y no os daré más la brasa,pero os tengo que dejar una última joyita. Ahí lo tenéis, feliz agosto!



el titulo me ha recordado este temazo trance:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

No entiendo (ni concibo) como todavia no ha salido la de la opera. TEMAZAZO
esta se la dedico al opener @*시켈 !*
Creo que le va a flipar


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

Quien mató a Laura Palmer?

Que hay detrás de la mar? QUISIERA SABERLO


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

esta creo que es del tipo que le molan a @Estranged

A @Epsilon69 no le digo nada porque creo que disfruta de todo lo bueno, le pasa un poco como a mi (por mucho que diga del house... si es bueno es bueno)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

Swing for the world for the builds...


Dupa dupa pa pa pa don't don't dupa!

arriba, Arriba ARRIBAAAAA!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

como me molaria saber alemán


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

a modo de curiosidad:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

os dejo una obra maestra que sino no paro:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

no he podido, porque he encontrado esta joya.
mira que luminotecnia @Estranged

Los buenos DJ son como los magos y los místicos.
Crean un halo de ascesis inquebrantable


Minuto 3


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

no puede ser hoy estoy inspiradisimo!!
subid el volumen antes de.
estais avisados!

ohh oh oh, oh ohh all the promises we made:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

this is the police speaking:
This club is closed forever


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> No entiendo (ni concibo) como todavia no ha salido la de la opera. TEMAZAZO
> esta se la dedico al opener @*시켈 !*
> Creo que le va a flipar



Bueno, es buen tema , pero cuando pienso en música de esta pienso más en la que he bailado /bailaría.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Ago 2022)

@SpeedyGonzalez, ¿qué te has tomado esta tarde?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> @SpeedyGonzalez, ¿qué te has tomado esta tarde?



ni idea, de repente se me ocurrian palabras y el buscador funcionaba... no siempre lo hace...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

yo don't go to be ...that's no good for me:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

Encantamiento


----------



## Estranged (2 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Yo curré hace años con el chalequito en conciertos...menos mal que nunca me llevaban a los monegros, ni cosas del estilo,me habrían despedido a la primera hora.


----------



## Estranged (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (2 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> como me molaria saber alemán



La movida del alemán es que hasta cuando dicen algo así como : "Niños,os vais a quedar ciegos de haceros pajas",suena al 3er Reich.


----------



## Le_petit (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


>



esta es una de mis top 10 de la historia del trance.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


>



TEMAZO sin dudarlo lo bajo


----------



## Le_petit (2 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> esta es una de mis top 10 de la historia del trance.



Compartimos gusto, amego.

Yo la primera vez que la oi fue en el X-mix 1, de van dyk, en el 93. Ya me flipo, y tenia 14 años. A dia de hoy sigue siendo uno de mis temas favoritos, aun siendo ya un biego.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Compartimos gusto, amego.
> 
> Yo la primera vez que la oi fue en el X-mix 1, de van dyk, en el 93. Ya me flipo, y tenia 14 años. A dia de hoy sigue siendo uno de mis temas favoritos, aun siendo ya un biego.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (2 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Seguimos compartiendo gustos... El power of american natives esta bien, pero sin duda alguna, este tema para mi es mejor.

De la fecha... otro tema que me encanta:



Y otro:



Y ahi va otro


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ago 2022)

Dj cerla al igual que Scooter merecen hilo aparte porque no sacaron ningun tema mediocre. Todo son temazos pero mi preferido.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ago 2022)

Este que has puesto me encanta:



Escucha tambien este. Es una pasada


----------



## Estranged (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (3 Ago 2022)

Aqui os dejo unos temitas mañaneros:


----------



## Estranged (3 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Aqui os dejo unos temitas mañaneros:



Muy buenos los 4 pero el segundo...uff otro nivel,muy grande.


----------



## Le_petit (3 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Muy buenos los 4 pero el segundo...uff otro nivel,muy grande.



La musica que se escucha de banda, es la danza del fuego de Manuel de Falla. Al contrario de lo que suele pasar habitualmente, cuando se mete clasica en canciones techno, el resultado en este tema queda elegante para mi gusto. Una pasada.

Por aqui os dejo un par de canciones mas:


----------



## Topacio (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (3 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


>



En una ocasion vi en internet a gente que vendia el single en vinilo de este tema y telita con el precio... No recuerdo la cantidad, pero recuerdo que me eche las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## Le_petit (3 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Swing for the world for the builds...
> 
> 
> Dupa dupa pa pa pa don't don't dupa!
> ...



Este tio es el DJ sylvan, este tema no se con que nombre lo firmo, pero escuchando un dia una entrevista de el, resulta que el tio que canta no es un tio, es una tia. La tia grabo en un registro y tuvieron que bajarle la velocidad a la voz de la tia para cuadrarla al pitch de la cancion, de ahi que parezca un tio lo que canta.
Por lo visto, la tia medio se enfado porque no se oia su voz tal cual.


----------



## Estranged (3 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> La musica que se escucha de banda, es la danza del fuego de Manuel de Falla. Al contrario de lo que suele pasar habitualmente, cuando se mete clasica en canciones techno, el resultado en este tema queda elegante para mi gusto. Una pasada.
> 
> Por aqui os dejo un par de canciones mas:



No tenía ni idea del detalle de que la melodía fuese de manuel de falla ahora le tengo que escuchar,el tema de hecho lo tengo en una cinta del space of sound pero ni idea del título y los otros 2 que has puesto muy buenos también.


----------



## Estranged (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Ago 2022)

no todo lo italiano es Gigi Dagustino


----------



## Le_petit (4 Ago 2022)

Ahi van cosillas italianas:


----------



## Le_petit (4 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> No tenía ni idea del detalle de que la melodía fuese de manuel de falla ahora le tengo que escuchar,el tema de hecho lo tengo en una cinta del space of sound pero ni idea del título y los otros 2 que has puesto muy buenos también.



Aqui puede escuchar:



Con los medios de la epoca, Los Relampagos ya hicieron su version electronica:


----------



## Estranged (4 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Aqui puede escuchar:
> 
> 
> 
> Con los medios de la epoca, Los Relampagos ya hicieron su version electronica:



Me quedo anonadado, la danza del fuego es una obra súper conocida y no me había dado cuenta,pero es la melodía sin lugar a dudas.Muchas gracias maestro,que buen aporte,me quito el sombrero.


----------



## Le_petit (4 Ago 2022)

Aqui van 2 mas:


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## derepen (5 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Me ha recordado esto, aunque no sé de qué año es:


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Me ha recordado esto, aunque no sé de qué año es:



1996 el año enque se hizo la mejor musica


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> me quito el sombrero.



y yo me quito el reloj y el smartwatch. es muy buena.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)

Ram J es creador de esta obra maestra:


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)

venga y uno de esos que elevan:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)

Os traigo dos meditaciones prácticas para que reflexioneis.


Y mis admirados y queridos ATMA:


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)

dos obras maestras más atiende el video (son covers, of course):



La de Rusty Cage la he metido un poco a calzón quitado, porque me parece un astro. Merece la pena conocerlo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)

entre todas las buenas que salen tienen que salir algunas que tengo en cinta y las busco pero no se el nombre


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)

otra que ya debería haber salido en un hilo de trance.


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Piel de gallina,gracias!!


----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Este tío es un máster de los de verdad,la primera vez que lo escuché fue en una sesión de zona 3,que se marcó una sesión de menos a más que me dejó loco.Este deja a la altura del betún al 99 por 100 de los djs techno del panorama, he dicho.


----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> dos obras maestras más atiende el video (son covers, of course):
> 
> 
> 
> La de Rusty Cage la he metido un poco a calzón quitado, porque me parece un astro. Merece la pena conocerlo.



Me han encantado!


----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Tranquilita y con gusto,gracias!


----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Otro que suena que tela,y tu qué tomas,has vuelto a tope!


----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Acojonante!!!


----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Aqui van 2 mas:



Me gustan los 2,pero otra vez el segundo es im pre sio nan te.Oro puro.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ago 2022)

No me he clasificado en el torneo de ajedrez pero pongo temazo


----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



El mauro picotto es otro de esos tios que podría dar clases de producción al más pintado,ha tocado todos palos desde lo más comercial hasta lo más zapatillero y siempre con muy buen nivel.Y el tío como dj bastante digno para los estándares que se manejaban en ciertos festivales como el mayday.


----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Otro que suena que tela,y tu qué tomas,has vuelto a tope!



Cervecitas fresquitas. Me alegro de que te gusten los temas.


----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)

Sesión ambient basado en sonidos goa.Muy buena con melodías llenas de magia y mucho regustillo oriental


----------



## Estranged (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


>



No lo conocía, tremendo.


----------



## Le_petit (8 Ago 2022)

Ahi dejo un par de ellas.


----------



## Estranged (8 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Muy elegantón,no lo conocía.


----------



## Estranged (8 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Otro cojonudo


----------



## Estranged (8 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Otro que mola saber como se llama


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (9 Ago 2022)

Ahi van otras dos, de buena mañana


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Ago 2022)

No os puede faltar esto:


----------



## secuestrado (9 Ago 2022)

Igual ya ha salido. Yo no era de musica de este tipo pero en la adolescencia me gustó esta:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Ago 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Igual ya ha salido. Yo no era de musica de este tipo pero en la adolescencia me gustó esta:



Makinaaaa mas mola


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Ago 2022)

Joder, me da cosa intervenir en este jilo.
Voy a repasarme las 72 paginas y ver si algo de lo que a mi me gustaba en la época discotequera no está puesto.
Aunque creo que yo llegue unos años tarde al panorama. Yo creo que lo que yo escuchaba o viví es del 1996 al 2006, aunque antes ya me llegaba algo vía "amigos mayores".
Quedo en estudio del jilo para ver si puedo aportar algo interesante.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Ago 2022)

Me permito doblepost para abrir fuego.








El sonido de Fire Wire en una sala era lo más brutal que se podía escuchar.

La segunda parte de Nebuchan....


----------



## Le_petit (9 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> No os puede faltar esto:



Ahi va otra de la epoca, con casi el mismo sonidillo de cabecera:



Otra de la epoca:


----------



## Le_petit (9 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Joder, me da cosa intervenir en este jilo.
> Voy a repasarme las 72 paginas y ver si algo de lo que a mi me gustaba en la época discotequera no está puesto.
> Aunque creo que yo llegue unos años tarde al panorama. Yo creo que lo que yo escuchaba o viví es del 1996 al 2006, aunque antes ya me llegaba algo vía "amigos mayores".
> Quedo en estudio del jilo para ver si puedo aportar algo interesante.



Hustec aporte, aunque este repetido. Yo tambien he entrado tarde en el hilo.

Le pongo esta cancion que viene a continuacion, a proposito de su comentario en otro post que dice que el sonido de Fire Wire era lo mas brutal que se podia escuchar en una sala. Me he acordado de este tema, que cuando lo ponian en las salas parecia que estabas en las calderas del infierno. De hecho en el grupo de amigos la llamabamos la cancion de "la caldera".

En el minuto 3:47 empiezan las calderas del infierno


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> En el minuto 3:47 empiezan las calderas del infierno



No. Parece gastritis.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Ago 2022)

Una de mis favoritas de todos los tiempos. Me relaja sobremanera estos sonidos.


----------



## Le_petit (10 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> No. Parece gastritis.



Pues tambien es verdad. Suena como cuando tienes indigestion por haber comido lechuga a la noche.

Ahi dejo alguna mas:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Ago 2022)

El sueño está en mi mente. Clasicazo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Ago 2022)

A ver si alguien recuerda una que decia "obssesions" Varias veces. 

No recuerdo el titulo


----------



## Le_petit (10 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> A ver si alguien recuerda una que decia "obssesions" Varias veces.
> 
> No recuerdo el titulo



Esta?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Esta?



La misma es.
Me has hecho feliz para todo el dia. 
Eres un makina!!


----------



## Le_petit (10 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> La misma es.
> Me has hecho feliz para todo el dia.
> Eres un makina!!



Menos mal, la siguiente que iba a poner era esa de "no es amorrrrr, lo que tu sientes, se llama obsesionnnnn".

Aunque hay otra por ahi otra que utiliza el sampler este de obssesion... Ahora no recuerdo.

Si teneis por ahi algun tema de estos que no hay manera de saber el nombre y os puedo ayudar, ya sabeis.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Dejo una que todos conoceréis pero creo que no está en este hilo.


----------



## Estranged (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (11 Ago 2022)

Un par de mariconaditas de las que me agradan:





Un par de temas de estos que pusieron en su dia y no se volvieron a escuchar en ningun sitio (o al menos yo no lo he vuelto a escuchar):





Un bonus de dos mas:


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

clasicote, que aun no habia salido, creo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

yeeeeeaaahhhh!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

tampoco salió el Back Again


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

mitica de transición entre temazos


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


>



me recordó la de babouskha, que creo que la puse pero no estoy seguro, pero es temazo:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

Saturn Fiveeeeeeeee


The original:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (12 Ago 2022)

Tema para estar de relax


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ago 2022)

Me confundí y lo puse en burbuja.info en vez de en guardería.

¿Os reconoce shazam este tema?





__





¿Os reconoce shazam esta canción? (no apto para tiquismiquis, se oye mal)


No se si es por poca cobertura o qué, shazam no hace más que decirme que hay un error, que no lo reconoce, bla, bla... Está grabado en el patio con mal sonido. (Lo grabé hace un rato de una radio de UK)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## .AzaleA. (12 Ago 2022)

Me encatan este hilo.

No sé si poner algo comercial y conocido, como es El grupo AQUA. Autores de dos discos llenos de temazos eurodance.

Los he estado escuchando esta tarde que me ha dado un poco de nostalgia:

*No me crucifiquéis...*


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Joder, me da cosa intervenir en este jilo.
> Voy a repasarme las 72 paginas y ver si algo de lo que a mi me gustaba en la época discotequera no está puesto.
> Aunque creo que yo llegue unos años tarde al panorama. Yo creo que lo que yo escuchaba o viví es del 1996 al 2006, aunque antes ya me llegaba algo vía "amigos mayores".
> Quedo en estudio del jilo para ver si puedo aportar algo interesante.



El hilo es para música posterior a los 80, por lo tanto vale perfectamente la de los años 96 al 2006.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> tampoco salió el Back Again



Un tema agradable. No muy bailable, pero de esos que puedes poner de fondo para conducir en plan relajado.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Me confundí y lo puse en burbuja.info en vez de en guardería.
> 
> ¿Os reconoce shazam este tema?
> 
> ...



Es un clasicazo, y buena!

*Nothing But A Heartache (Extended)*


Y la original:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Me encatan este hilo.
> 
> No sé si poner algo comercial y conocido, como es El grupo AQUA. Autores de dos discos llenos de temazos eurodance.
> 
> ...



la cual me recuerda esta otra del anuncio de LEVI'S Strauss. años 90


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

y ser el primero en recordar al resto esta maravilla: no tiene precio.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Dejo una que todos conoceréis pero creo que no está en este hilo.



No la conocía, salvo un par de notas que oí en una mezcla. 

Y va directa al USB tecno del coche.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

nasara sounds hará el resto.
vamossss vamoooooooosssss!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Es un clasicazo, y buena!
> 
> *Nothing But A Heartache (Extended)*
> 
> ...




Mil gracias. La paso al USB del coche.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Un tema agradable. No muy bailable, pero de esos que puedes poner de fondo para conducir en plan relajado.



casi todo lo que encuentres antes de 1993 va a ser así ya que provenía del Acid House de los años 86' y posteriores
En 1992 ya se empezó a experimentar en serio: Makina, Black Box, Techno retro, Trance, hardcore, gabber etc..


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

A fliparlo!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

y los que gustais del espectaculo visual acompañado de buena música: ESPECTACULAR:


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ago 2022)

El que voy a pasar ahora mismo a MP3, otro tema tranquilito pero con ritmo:




Y paro por hoy, que los GB del móvil me están volando.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> El que voy a pasar ahora mismo a MP3, otro tema tranquilito pero con ritmo:



pregunta de trivial...
Y si tienes el enlace porque no te pillas el mp3 directamente?








4K Video Downloader | Gratis Video Downloader para PC, macOS e Linux.


¡Es el descargador de vídeo más simple de todos! ¡Descarga cualquier vídeo y audio de YouTube y otras plataformas similares para tu macOS, PC y Linux absolutamente gratis!




www.4kdownload.com


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

otra de luz, sonido y hermanos en el ritmo


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> pregunta de trivial...
> Y si tienes el enlace porque no te pillas el mp3 directamente?
> 
> 
> ...



Porque hago lo único que se, que es usar una página de esas de pasar de youtube(donde guardo los temas porque también me gusta encontrarlos por aahí) a Mp3 y descargar el mp3.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ago 2022)

Me voy la del hilo, o me quedo sin GB.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2022)

diferencia entre una canción de un disco y un DJ en condiciones. nada que ver, nada que objetar, mucho que aprender.


----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)

Atención que al principio del vídeo sale Antonio:


----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)

**


----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)

Y el cierre:


----------



## Nomeimporta (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



el titulo me recordó esta otra en plan trance:

Otra versión:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Ago 2022)

PERRDONN
LA QUE QUERIA PONER ES ESTA VERSIÓN CONCRETA:


Las otras son buenas pero para mi la mejor es esta.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Ago 2022)

The Logical Song remozada


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Ago 2022)

The end in the Earth, is the past


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (13 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> The end in the Earth, is the past



Me flipa este tema tío,pero lo que más me flipa es que pone que salió en el 2003 y suena totalmente a 95 o a un par de años antes.A mí que son las producciones que más me gustan ,me ha sorprendido los tipos de sonidos.Muy guapa.Y además suena parecido al future que puse anoche,jajajaja


----------



## Estranged (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Clasicazo


----------



## Estranged (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



A mí este tipo de techno que cabalga pero que no se vuelve loco con muchos sonidos y velocidad me gusta mucho,no me suele pasar con muchos temas de esa época que antes me interesaban mucho más y ahora me parece que no han envejecido tan bien, y bueno es que es regis, una puta máquina de tio


----------



## GonX (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Cris Bates (14 Ago 2022)

Playahitty - The Summer Is Magic


----------



## Cris Bates (14 Ago 2022)

Chicane - Saltwater


----------



## Cris Bates (14 Ago 2022)

The Grid - Intergalactica


----------



## Cris Bates (14 Ago 2022)

The Grid - A Beat Called Love


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)

RadioTrance son un pepinazo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)

Un buen trompazo de Trance por las mañanas-


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)

brutal. sin palabras.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (15 Ago 2022)

A ver si un día de estos me grabo una sesión y os la subo aquí, que tengo los vinilos cogiendo polvo


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)

**


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> A ver si un día de estos me grabo una sesión y os la subo aquí, que tengo los vinilos cogiendo polvo



Esa sesión tiene más valor que todos los temas del tubo aquí refritos. Ya estás tardando en subirla.

Seguro que alguna sesión tuya ya tienes grabada, súbela ahora y comentamos


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (15 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esa sesión tiene más valor que todos los temas del tubo aquí refritos. Ya estás tardando en subirla.
> 
> Seguro que alguna sesión tuya ya tienes grabada, súbela ahora y comentamos



Déjame que mire esta noche en el disco duro externo si tengo alguna ahi guardada, que hace ya tiempo que no le doy al asunto. Sino está semana me grabó algo.

Hace tiempo tenía un soundcloud pero borre un correo y creo que se fue a la mierda


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> The Grid - A Beat Called Love



Cojonudo,temita muy buenrollero


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Yeaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



La cantidad de remezclas que tiene el tema este,entre lo que vendieron y remezclas,tuvieron que ganar un buen pellizco.


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Buenísimo, no lo conocía, estas que te sales por los bordes speedy!!!


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Hay que hacer una quedada para ir a un festivalón de estos de goa,joder yo no me muero sin ver algo así.


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


>



Pedazo de tema.


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Putos belgas,estaban muy on fire,producían mejor que nadie.No se si habrás visto este documental, es muy interesante


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Guapísimo cabrón, no te ofendas ,no puedo decir otra cosa,menudo 15 de agosto me estáis dando voy a volver a currar desde el after de burbuja.Y la primera chica increíble, yo quiero que se me tiren encima como lo hace esa!!!!jajajaj,que grande!!


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Menuda sobrada macho,hoy estoy muy comentarista,pero es mi último día de vacaciones y cojones! Me gustan todos los putos temas todos son mi rollo.


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> **



Esto me recuerda a cuando empezaba a salir,pero no tenía esas bases tan chulas.


----------



## Cris Bates (15 Ago 2022)

Emotional G - Toffee


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Otro que no sabía como se llamaba, gracias!


----------



## Cris Bates (15 Ago 2022)

Safri Duo - Played-A-Live (The Bongo Song)


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

Temazo con todas las letras


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)

Lo acojonante de este tema es que hoy en el 2022 haya discjockeys que se atrevan a pinchar esto,y no son remember,olé por ellos


----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)

Qué majete eres, @Estranged. No te imagino bajo los efectos del xtc, tienes que ser amor puro


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Hay que hacer una quedada para ir a un festivalón de estos de goa,joder yo no me muero sin ver algo así.



Liquid Crystal Vision - Documentary about Goa Trance


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Ago 2022)

atiende esta que no se la salta un galgo:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



temazo con MAYUSCULAS


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Ago 2022)

y para los que les gustan los decretos y los mantras:


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué majete eres, @Estranged. No te imagino bajo los efectos del xtc, tienes que ser amor puro



Jajajaja, cuando hacia esas cosas era un puto loco,hasta los porteros que me sacaban de los garitos me decían,:anda macho siéntate que se te baje el pedo y el próximo finde entras,y así era!.Desfasao pero con buen corazón. Pero vamos que nunca me hizo falta drogarme para disfrutar de la música como si fuera mía,y este es l lugar perfecto para dejar testimonio!!


----------



## Estranged (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



A eso lo llaman sutileza,de los pocos videoclips que muteas el sonido y sabes de lo que va.


----------



## GonX (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (16 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


>



Todavía estoy esperando cierta canción de Lords of acid que alguien me dijo que me iba a buscar...


----------



## GonX (16 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Todavía estoy esperando cierta canción de Lords of acid que alguien me dijo que me iba a buscar...



Lo olvidé, no es de Lords of Acid, es una rarez que me chiflaria recuperar, no te preocupes que cuando la encuentre serás el primero en poderla escuchar..


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (16 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Lo olvidé, no es de Lords of Acid, es una rarez que me chiflaria recuperar, no te preocupes que cuando la encuentre serás el primero en poderla escuchar..



Gracias señorita ,es para escucharla antes de que caigan los misiles nucleares del fin del mundo(moderno)


----------



## GonX (16 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Gracias señorita ,es para escucharla antes de que caigan los misiles nucleares del fin del mundo(moderno)



De eso se trata, sera un placer compartirla sino el sentido de la existencia no seria la misma..


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (16 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> De eso se trata, sera un placer compartirla sino el sentido de la existencia no seria la misma..



100% agree contigo , la felicidad y las experiencias en la vida, compartidas siempre son mucho mejores


----------



## Estranged (17 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Joyaza!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Ago 2022)

Happiness and loneliness


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ago 2022)

a ver si encuentro el momento y me pongo a repartir zankitos que estoy en deuda con algunos temazos que habeis puesto...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ago 2022)

No falta el negro en la paleta de colores.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ago 2022)

y esto lo tengo que poner porque me encanta la gente bailando. Indescriptible:


Que digo yo que esta otra performance tampoco desmerece al hilo aunque no sea exactamente trance:


Me parecen dos piezas brutales.


----------



## GonX (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (20 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Nooooo....

¿Pero qué cojones has desayunado hoy, Speedy?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Nooooo....
> 
> ¿Pero qué cojones has desayunado hoy, Speedy?



musica disco. creo 


Como dice esta canción: muahahahahaha


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## GonX (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## GonX (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ago 2022)

También me gusta la música techno con mezclas de otras músicas. Aunque este tema tiene poca "fuerza":




Otro ejemplo. Esto es la misma mierda que hacenb ahora con el reggeaton solo que con ritmo dance en vez de quedarse solo en el reggeaton:


----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Jamón 20 jotas


----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Siiiiiuuuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Mezcla obligada con:


----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Parece la voz de Paco Pil?


----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Que bueno!!


----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Muy molón, para mí: clásico


----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)

Delicateseen


----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)

Vega Sicilia


----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## GonX (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## GonX (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (24 Ago 2022)

Su original


----------



## Estranged (24 Ago 2022)

Temón


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Ago 2022)

Pareciera ser que nadie se acuerde ya de este trallon... 

Craso error. 

Yo si me acordaba...


----------



## Estranged (24 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Pareciera ser que nadie se acuerde ya de este trallon...
> 
> Craso error.
> 
> Yo si me acordaba...



Mamonazo,con tanto gemido no me extraña que te acordarás


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Delicateseen



Oh, qué pena, qué bien iba hasta que el soso abrió la boca. Ese mismo tema con voces como la de Midge Ure ganaría mucho.


----------



## Estranged (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Oh, qué pena, qué bien iba hasta que el soso abrió la boca. Ese mismo tema con voces como la de Midge Ure ganaría mucho.



Es que este es una remezcla de un original que tiene poco que ver,mira es este.Son un grupo de su época de Manchester y no tienen nada que ver con electrónica 



Aún así muchos temas que se ponen ganan un poquito con un poquito de bpms que se aceleren.


----------



## GonX (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## GonX (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Es que este es una remezcla de un original que tiene poco que ver,mira es este.Son un grupo de su época de Manchester y no tienen nada que ver con electrónica
> 
> 
> 
> Aún así muchos temas que se ponen ganan un poquito con un poquito de bpms que se aceleren.



Sí, mejor la otra versión. 

Madre de Dios, qué sosa la voz del tío.


----------



## Periplo (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (25 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> la cual me recuerda esta otra del anuncio de LEVI'S Strauss. años 90



Esta no la ponian tambien en un anuncio de levis a finales de los 90?


----------



## Le_petit (25 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> El que voy a pasar ahora mismo a MP3, otro tema tranquilito pero con ritmo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se por que, me ha recordado a la version que hizo el tito Madis de la de corrupcion en miami. A ver si gosta del tema.


----------



## Le_petit (25 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Me he acordado de esta... Yo no se cuantos años hacia que no la tenia en mente


----------



## Le_petit (25 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Es que este es una remezcla de un original que tiene poco que ver,mira es este.Son un grupo de su época de Manchester y no tienen nada que ver con electrónica
> 
> 
> 
> Aún así muchos temas que se ponen ganan un poquito con un poquito de bpms que se aceleren.



Ahora que ha pronunciado hustec la palabra Manchester, me viene a la cabeza:


----------



## Le_petit (25 Ago 2022)

y un poco de synth


----------



## Estranged (25 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Esta no la ponian tambien en un anuncio de levis a finales de los 90?



Cuando pusieron lo del anuncio de levis también pensé en el muñecajo este y el tema pero no me acordaba del título. Había otro anuncio (no sé si de levis o lee) de un muñecajo de plastilina de un rocker que huía de la policía tirándose por una cuerda desde la ventana usando los pantalones como tirolina y se le quemaban.Que buenos anuncios,la leche.


----------



## GonX (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## GonX (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (25 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Cuando pusieron lo del anuncio de levis también pensé en el muñecajo este y el tema pero no me acordaba del título. Había otro anuncio (no sé si de levis o lee) de un muñecajo de plastilina de un rocker que huía de la policía tirándose por una cuerda desde la ventana usando los pantalones como tirolina y se le quemaban.Que buenos anuncios,la leche.



Los anuncios tienen la culpa de que me guste la musica marciana, como decian mis padres.

Este anuncio me engancho a la musica electronica, con 7 años:



Anuncio que me engancho a gastar pasta comprando discos, con 11 años. A ahorrar para los primeros sintetizadores:



Hablando de anuncios. A ver si a alguien le suena la musica que salia en un anuncio de autopromocion de Antena 3 en el 93 o 94 que decia algo asi como "Tasumen", una voz grave. Recuerdo que salian camaras, reporteros, mesas de edicion....


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Ago 2022)

Vamos vamooooosssssss!!!


----------



## Le_petit (25 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


>



Tenia pendiente poner esta version acelerada...


----------



## Topacio (25 Ago 2022)

Yo escucho esta cuando juego al GTA San Andreas:


----------



## Estranged (25 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Los anuncios tienen la culpa de que me guste la musica marciana, como decian mis padres.
> 
> Este anuncio me engancho a la musica electronica, con 7 años:
> 
> ...



El de sanyo es una obra maestra ,el otro también pero el mensaje del mismo bastante profético. Poner anuncios tan largos costaría una pasta,aunque me imagino que sería en contadas ocasiones.
Y respecto al de tasumen ni idea,no me suena...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Ago 2022)

Sospiria... Ohah!


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> No se por que, me ha recordado a la version que hizo el tito Madis de la de corrupcion en miami. A ver si gosta del tema.



Prefiero la original, pero no está mal.


----------



## GonX (25 Ago 2022)

Wanna kiss myself!!


----------



## Le_petit (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (26 Ago 2022)

Ahi van unos temas broncas


----------



## Estranged (26 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


> Ahi van unos temas broncas



Broncas...y cachondos!!gracias!!!


----------



## Estranged (26 Ago 2022)

Le_petit dijo:


>



No sé cuál de los 3 me gusta más.


----------



## GonX (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## GonX (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

si lo pongo es porque me ha molado:

Tios con Pai-pai inside.
Tiene un subidón brutale escondido.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (30 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


>




Ahi va una del mismo... que al verlo, no recorde el nombre, y ahora me ha venido


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

trallazo por la escuadra Preparate!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

y remate de cabeza con gol!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

una del pelotazo... pero buena


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

@Estranged apuntate esta!

Como me molaría saber entender y escribir el alemán


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

es lo que creo...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

es imposible...
No puede ser!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

techno on fire!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

Os acordaís que pregunté por una que era de opera...
la he encontrado!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

Una viejita y sobradamente preparada para los nuevos tiempos!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

TEchno music take control


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

y esta para las niñas que bailen sweet:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

knock knock knocking
knock knock knocking


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

O si me estoy fumando unos puritos en la playa


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

Pedro Infante murió?
No lo sabía


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

así me gusta a mí


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

ACAB
ACAB
ACAB
Ces't si bon


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

TRallazo que no me hubiera acordado del nombre ni de coña


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

y otro TEMAZAZO


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

esta es de coña... pero son las risas


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

esta se la dedico a mi amigo @Er Fili ha buerto que le ha copiado el nick este dj


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

as simple as posible 
pero efectivo. GEnialidad!!


----------



## Estranged (30 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> @Estranged apuntate esta!
> 
> Como me molaría saber entender y escribir el alemán



Muy guapa,es que la voz de este tema es muy mítica. Y lo del alemán ya estás tardando... y así nos reímos todos de las paridas que dirán .


----------



## Estranged (30 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> as simple as posible
> pero efectivo. GEnialidad!!



El Moby este es un tío muy denostado hoy en día como músico, pero la verdad es que ha dejado temazos a cascoporro.


----------



## Estranged (31 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> O si me estoy fumando unos puritos en la playa



Traduce eso al alemán!!


----------



## Estranged (31 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> así me gusta a mí



Jajajajsjsjsjsjsjsjsjsjsjajjajajajaja


----------



## Estranged (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (31 Ago 2022)

Esto sí que es auténtico, una nave mugrienta,musicón, peña de todos tipos,unos flipándolo dándolo todo,otros sin saber como coño acabaron en esa pocilga,alguna prosti por ahí pululando y oye tan ricamente,sin peña con el móvil postureando...Ya sé que en España también lo había, pero me parece un video cojonudo para recordar esos años.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ago 2022)

No puedo estar al día de todos los vídeos que vais poniendo. A ver si me pongo un día a revisarlos. 

*GRACIAS A TODOS POR LAS APORTACIONES.*


----------



## Estranged (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Estranged (31 Ago 2022)

Ya el último de la noche


----------



## Le_petit (31 Ago 2022)

Estranged dijo:


> Esto sí que es auténtico, una nave mugrienta,musicón, peña de todos tipos,unos flipándolo dándolo todo,otros sin saber como coño acabaron en esa pocilga,alguna prosti por ahí pululando y oye tan ricamente,sin peña con el móvil postureando...Ya sé que en España también lo había, pero me parece un video cojonudo para recordar esos años.



No habia gordos. 0 postureo.

El video es una joya.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Ago 2022)

You, you and meeeee, Youuuuu and me


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

yo non credo qui e ser justo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

Emergency
This is the police speaking: This club is closed forever


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

fuuu otra que paso sin ser recordada hasta ahora:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

one more TEMAZAZAZAZO

My dream is to flight over the rainbow so high


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

trompazo si no pongo esta que era de un video juego de hacer playas que no me acuerdo como se llama, en plan house, que lo odio, pero esta no.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

extraña mezcla de house con trance:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

ale!!!
a tomar vientos por hoy:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

bueno, que no escape este trallazo


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Sep 2022)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02ARvvhTRRSh4tSVLLncQcjjx53JMQzj4aAeR98ZsmoFgaDiVVAVQKDBeGSEEGhQ5Bl&id=495851180492754



Estoy con el móvil, otro rato intento ponerlo


----------



## GonX (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02ARvvhTRRSh4tSVLLncQcjjx53JMQzj4aAeR98ZsmoFgaDiVVAVQKDBeGSEEGhQ5Bl&id=495851180492754
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy con el móvil, otro rato intento ponerlo



esa ya salió pero merece la pena recordarla.
aqui el enlace de youtube.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Sep 2022)

Boca boca la mi boca


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Sep 2022)

A la mitad de la canción lo flipas-


----------



## GonX (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Sep 2022)

Me gusta más la versión que tengo en en CD , pero no está mal:





Spoiler: la otra versión








Y de premio esta otra:


----------



## Le_petit (6 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> TRallazo que no me hubiera acordado del nombre ni de coña



Me ha venido a la mente esta escuchando la de RE-Dagon



Esto era del streetfighter, no?


----------



## Le_petit (6 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> esta es de coña... pero son las risas




Que grandes cosas se hicieron


----------



## GonX (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (8 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> es imposible...
> No puede ser!!



La melodia principal del "es imposible, no puede ser" la sacaron de este tema que pongo. Por lo visto, el maestro Lenaers (interfront) la ponia en spook y la musica del pianito pegaba muy fuerte, por lo que solia poner dos platos con el mismo disco pero atrasados uno con respecto al otro 32 compases (creo que son), para que se escuchase dos veces el pianito, que era lo que le gustaba a la gente.

De ahi que el estribillo de "es imposible, no puede ser", sean esas mismas notas del pianito.


----------



## Le_petit (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Akira. (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Sep 2022)

****TENÉIS QUE PULSAR EN LISTEN IN BROWSER****


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Sep 2022)

Jaipa jaipa


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Sep 2022)

La de Al Faris se sale


----------



## Cris Bates (14 Sep 2022)

Bob Marley Vs. Funkstar De Luxe - Sun Is Shining (Funkstars Club Mix)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)

rapido rapido más


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)

bombo alemán:



Mas trallero


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)

estas que le matan a Estranged


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)

TE. MA. ZO.
he dicho


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)

trompazo al hilo:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)

Oxigeno


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)

segundo Trompazo de los de verdad!!


Atiende esta, que no se la salta un galgo....


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)

Guantanamera!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)

esta siempre me gusta:


----------



## Estranged (15 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> La de Al Faris se sale



Es espectacular,de los primeros temas que escuché que me hicieron querer seguir con más.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Sep 2022)

En mi imaginación, el fin del mundo sonaría esta música mientras suben los demonios del averno.

Aqualords - Children of the Demon


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Sep 2022)

Solar System - Close your eyes E.P.


----------



## GonX (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Sep 2022)

Es una pena que no se puedan oir todos los vídeos del hilo de forma automática. Cuando me pongo a escuchar música suelo estar haciendo otras cosas y me viene mal andar poniendo los vídeos de uno en uno.

Gracias a todos por seguir poniendo temas. Aún no he escuchado todos, alguno se me pasa a veces.


----------



## Estranged (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Sep 2022)

hoy solo voy a poner una, 
pero atiende que una voy a poner.

Tou Pai Pai style


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Sep 2022)

Estranged dijo:


>



Recristo!!! 

Llevaba buscando esta canción antes de que los continentes emergieran!!!

Mil gracias


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Sep 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Es una pena que no se puedan oir todos los vídeos del hilo de forma automática. Cuando me pongo a escuchar música suelo estar haciendo otras cosas y me viene mal andar poniendo los vídeos de uno en uno.
> 
> Gracias a todos por seguir poniendo temas. Aún no he escuchado todos, alguno se me pasa a veces.



amo a vé @시켈 !

Andevé lo que ha puessto... 

Creo que ya se dieron indicaciones en este mismo hilo, pero no importa, once again:

1- Te pillas el programa de 4kdownloader y te bajas los videos en MP3, en MP4 (video) o en MKV(con subtitulos incrustados si los configuras)








4K Video Downloader | Gratis Video Downloader para PC, macOS e Linux.


¡Es el descargador de vídeo más simple de todos! ¡Descarga cualquier vídeo y audio de YouTube y otras plataformas similares para tu macOS, PC y Linux absolutamente gratis!




www.4kdownload.com





2- Te pillas el programita MP3tag y con este puedes hacerte tus propias listas de mp3 o cambiar las etiquetas que llevan las canciones, ponerles una caratula de fondo, etc...





Mp3tag - Download


Download Mp3tag, a powerful and easy-to-use tool to edit metadata of audio files




www.mp3tag.de





Y como solución adicional a no almacenarlas:
Te logueas en Youtube y te creas una lista de reproducción "Las canciones de burbuja" por ejemplo, la creas privada y vas agregando las canciones que te molen alli.

¿Porque tu piensas que en Youtube se encuentran tantas listas de reproducción?: Porque hay gente que las crea y las comparte.
Eso no significa que sean los propietarios de los videos o la música, sino que la han enlazado en una lista de su perfil, pero los videos siguen viniendo de otras cuentas.

NO TE CORTES EN PREGUNTAR lo que necesites, que los foros son para eso.
Lo que me jode que estemos aquí creando un hilo de la leche mitico a mas no poder, y aun haya gente que no pueda sacarle provecho con lo que molan estos temazos


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> amo a vé @시켈 !
> 
> Andevé lo que ha puessto...
> 
> ...



No quiero tomarme tantas molestias como bajar un programa , descargar, hacer listas, etc...porque unos temas me gustan y otros no, y hablo de poder escuchar los temas del hilo SIN HACER YO NADA, cosa que no se puede y punto. 

Ya tengo mis listas en youtube , no necesito ni carátulas ni mariconadas similares. Y algunos temas de mi lista tecno los he sacado DE ESTE HILO, por cierto. 
*Gracias por el consejo* pero no voy a tomarme tanta molestia. Me es más fácil poner una de las emisoras vía internet como "dance uk online" si quiero oir musica tecno todo seguido sin hacer yo nada. 

Seguiré oyendo temas sueldos del hilo, a ratos, y ya está.


(Descuida, soy muy preguntona, ya pregunté por ejemplo por qué del USB del coche no se oían algunos temas. Ya resuelto gracias a los consejos de foreros. En dicho USB también hay temas de este hilo.)


----------



## Periplo (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Recristo!!!
> 
> Llevaba buscando esta canción antes de que los continentes emergieran!!!
> 
> Mil gracias



Pues no me acuerdo si me salió en sugerencias, o la escuché de casualidad rebuscando en algún canal.Me alegro que te guste!


----------



## Estranged (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Le_petit (19 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Recristo!!!
> 
> Llevaba buscando esta canción antes de que los continentes emergieran!!!
> 
> Mil gracias



Tiene un soniquete al princpio parecido a esta:


----------



## Le_petit (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## GonX (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Estranged (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

Tchn arrives!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

hrd styl is now in da'house

Toma violín sintetizado!
Y ríete de Vanessa Mae en español. Esta noche vamos a destrozarlo todo:

Y de Lindsey Stirling


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

Houkes Poukes -.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

zapatilloswkij roundabout


Specially dedicated


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

fundamental:
1995 creo que es la datación del carbono 14


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

otro bien basado


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

otro basadisimo:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

Fire : Fuego


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> otro basadisimo:



Un clásico que he puesto en algunos hilos. 

Otro temazo:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

mu.si.ka .de. pi.baaaaaas....


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

rekordás que lo vas a hacer....


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

flipad.
I lift you up to the highers emotions, I'm gonna make you feel all right.


----------



## GonX (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Esta es una pasada


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Esta es una pasada



Te echaba de menos, amigo Speedy 

Ponte unos temas, anda.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te echaba de menos, amigo Speedy
> 
> Ponte unos temas, anda.



Vuelvo de parranda. Es cuestion de pillarme descansado


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Vuelvo de parranda. Es cuestion de pillarme descansado



Pues a mimir. Mañana será otro día.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Oct 2022)

En shazam me sale esto, que no es tan cañero como esa mezcla:


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (2 Oct 2022)

Algunos de por aquí os acordaréis del programa Zona 3 de Radio 3 que se emitía las madrugadas de los findes a cargo de esa voz sensual y poética de la finada Sonia Britz en la década de los 90s.

Aquí el tema que hacía de intro:


----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Oct 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Algunos de por aquí os acordaréis del programa Zona 3 de Radio 3 que se emitía las madrugadas de los findes a cargo de esa voz sensual y poética de la finada Sonia Britz en la década de los 90s.
> 
> Aquí el tema que hacía de intro:





A mí me enseñó en lección magistral de la vida y me imbuí aún más de techno gracias a Sonia, que en paz descanses.


----------



## ajenuz (2 Oct 2022)

A mí me acompañaba en mi habitación cuando no salía de marcha y siempre en vilo con las TDK prestas para darle al REC. RIP

_El más puro TECHNO palpita
fuerte y sensible,
es insobornable,
valiente y único.
El más puro TECHNO
rechaza lo obsceno
y detecta la perversión.
El más puro TECHNO
no finge el amor
ni finge la libertad.
TECHNO somos tu y yo 

-_Sonia Britz-


----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Estranged (2 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> otro basadisimo:



Guapísimo!!!


----------



## Estranged (2 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Temón!!


----------



## Estranged (2 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Cosita seria


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Algunos de por aquí os acordaréis del programa Zona 3 de Radio 3 que se emitía las madrugadas de los findes a cargo de esa voz sensual y poética de la finada Sonia Britz en la década de los 90s.
> 
> Aquí el tema que hacía de intro:



Lo solía escuchar cuando volvía de fiesta, aún recuerdo una sesión de mulero súper oscura que me la tragué entera. Rtve play no habrá subido los programas? Lo harán.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Tengo los dos vinilos de remezclas
Tributo a megabeat… una maravilla


----------



## Estranged (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Estranged (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topacio (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Estranged (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Estranged (3 Oct 2022)

Temita para recordar cuando era un chaval de 19 años.Esto sí que partía el space


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Oct 2022)

La versión que me gusta, qué caña y qué ambiente, quién estuviera allí: 



Vaya, pues en facebook está en PÚBLICO.


No encuentro eso mismo en shazam, así de cañero. Encuentro versiones más sosas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Oct 2022)

¿Qué versión de este tema salió? no puedo repasar el enorme hilo.

La versión que quiero es justo esta:




Lo más parecido que encuentro:




Ay, coño, si Tiesto tiene el mismo tema bien cañero. Eso me pasa por centrarme en lo que me dice shazam. Me quedo con esta versión para el coche.


----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## GonX (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## GonX (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## Estranged (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## GonX (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## GonX (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Oct 2022)

Toma pepinazo!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Oct 2022)

Flipaaaaaaaandolooooooooo!!!!


Makinote de DJ.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Periplo (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## GonX (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## GonX (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Estranged (14 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


>



Cojonudo!!


----------



## GonX (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## GonX (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## GonX (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## GonX (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Oct 2022)

mil veeces la he puesto y las que os quedan. Esta canción es felicidad directa asegurada


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Oct 2022)

So Happy Together


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Oct 2022)

DJ JUAN CRUZ no falla


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Oct 2022)

El estacazo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Oct 2022)

Y el trompazo que necesitaba para empezar la mañana:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Oct 2022)

toma toma: dosisssss


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



esta es la primera canción después de la mejor intro que he oido en mi vida: House party 8
Que la palabra House no os despiste, esto es Dj Gizmo, Buzz Fuzz, the Prophet, y DJ Dano


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)

macho que todavia no he visto por aqui esto... 
Una de las más brutales!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)

y hacia mazo de tiempo que no os traia alguna de las multiples genialidades de DJ CERLA:

My love is true
like the sun and the moon
like stars in the sky
like I'm looking your eyes

You gotta crazy, crazy, crazy for love


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)

un poquito de Cibertrance:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)

Mística:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)

do what you want


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)

oh toffee toffee toffee


----------



## Estranged (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Oct 2022)

*No estoy al día de todo lo que vais poniendo.* A veces pincho en algunas al azar.

Acabo de pinchar en esta y estoy pensando si la paso al USB del coche. No conocía de nada ese grupo.

Gracias, A TODOS.




GonX dijo:


>


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Oct 2022)

Simplemente agradable, esta no la guardaría en el USB:


----------



## GonX (19 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> *No estoy al día de todo lo que vais poniendo.* A veces pincho en algunas al azar.
> 
> Acabo de pinchar en esta y estoy pensando si la paso al USB del coche. No conocía de nada ese grupo.
> 
> Gracias, A TODOS.



Hasta que no terminen con las vacunaz esto que no pare de sonar almenos 3 veces al dia!!


----------



## GonX (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## GonX (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Hasta que no terminen con las vacunaz esto que no pare de sonar almenos 3 veces al dia!!



It's so good


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

Música hasta decir bastaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

Das digital system.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

que non se molvide ponersus esta!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

Galgo-no-saltar


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

A ver si me podeís ayudar a encontrar una en la que una chica cantaba la siguiente letra:

Perversione, energia,
transvisione, fantasia.

la melodía era épica muy bonita, pero no la puedo describir.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

*Virtual love*

Searching not concluded:


Me encuentro este trompazo entre medias:


Y otra que no es:


*Problem solved: Virus & Demon*


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

Shooting Star


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

y esta es del tipo de la opener creo:


Into the darkness we can fly
Upon the wings of your desire
I see the light !!!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

Will you dance with me all night?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Shooting Star
> Ver archivo adjunto 1234176



Un asalto épico a tus sentidos como se patrocinaba* el Puño de la Estrella del Norte* por Manga Video en España


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

Typical, predictable

Baby please forgive meeeee


Atentos al pedazo de temazo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Un asalto épico a tus sentidos como se patrocinaba* el Puño de la Estrella del Norte* por Manga Video en España



totalmente.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> totalmente.



No he podido resistirme a poner el Heart of Madness de la peli. Desde la primera vez que vi esta parte, me flipé con la canción. Y *Rei* siempre fue mi personaje favorito


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> No he podido resistirme a poner el Heart of Madness de la peli. Desde la primera vez que vi esta parte, me flipé con la canción. Y *Rei* siempre fue mi personaje favorito


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

From Paris to Berlin
And every disco I get in
My heart is pumping for love
Pumping for love


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)

B.O.N.E.S.O.U.N.D.
Temazo que no ha salido creo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Galgo-no-saltar



Anda que no bailé este tema. Una pasada el ritmo bailable que tiene. También lo tuve en el coche.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Anda que no bailé este tema. Una pasa el ritmo bailable que tiene. También lo tuve en el coche.



Yo quiero salir de fiesta una noche en tu coche y escuchar esa música que solo suena en tu coche antes de que Putin nos tire las bombas nucleares. No se te puede nombrar con esos caracteres chinos.

*Comenzamos el sábado noche:

*


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Estranged (23 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> B.O.N.E.S.O.U.N.D.
> Temazo que no ha salido creo



Interesante manera de usar la melodía de este:

No digo que sea plagio pero estaba escuchando tu tema y digo coño, ¿de qué me suena esto?


----------



## Estranged (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Me pille este vinilo en Berlín cuando salió por 10-15 euros, muy bueno.


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2022)

**


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (27 Oct 2022)

raw support


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (27 Oct 2022)

5 bailo y brinco
6 nadie me veis
7 que NADIE se siente

Cha-chachá-cha-chacha-chachá


----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



La mejor canción de 'money' que he escuchado. Y perdon por el offtopic. 

Es esta:


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2022)

Bueno, me faltan muchos temas del hilo por escuchar. 

Hoy mientras hago cosas de casa estoy con los vídeos del hilo que había ido guardando en mi lista de youtube (porque necesito algo que suene de contínuo, no ir pinchando cada vídeo, y eso no se puede hacer en el hilo) . 
Ya voy pensando en pasar algunos al USB del coche. Así que gracias otra vez.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Nov 2022)

Son temas que han puesto en un hilo de forocoches, pongo los que me han gustado.



Otra versión:



Este ya lo había puesto yo por aquí:


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Nov 2022)

Vaya, por culpa de los de forocoches voy a tener que sacar otra vez el USB del coche para añadir temas a los vuestros que pasé de este hilo. Este va directo al USB:



----------------------------------Y hasta aquí los temas que pesqué de un hilo de FC------------------


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Vaya, por culpa de los de forocoches voy a tener que sacar otra vez el USB del coche para añadir temas a los vuestros que pasé de este hilo. Este va directo al USB:
> 
> 
> 
> Y hasta aquí los temas que pesqué de un hilo de FC.



Estuve oyendo otros temas de este dj chileno por si tenía más temazos como ese , pero no encontré nada que me haya "emocionado" tanto como el del tren, que no me canso de oirlo y bailarlo.

En algunos temas se parece a "Ramirez".


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Nov 2022)

Flipad


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Nov 2022)

Me gusta bastante, lo acabo de descubrir:


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Nov 2022)

A ver si algunos de los grandes makineros os acordais de un temazo de 1996 que la voz electronica de hombre decia: "Rythm of convoyer" Varias veces.

No recuerdo el titulo y era un temazo


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> A ver si algunos de los grandes makineros os acordais de un temazo de 1996 que la voz electronica de hombre decia: "Rythm of convoyer" Varias veces.
> 
> No recuerdo el titulo y era un temazo



Con esa frase tal cual no me suena nada.
Con "rythm" solo:




¿No recuerdas alguna otra palabra?


----------



## Boston molestor (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Nov 2022)

guitarrinchi


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Nov 2022)

Os aconsejo esta página de FB, que es de donde saco muchos temas además de: Dance Radio UK









Temazos remember | Facebook


Pues chavales viendo el nivel de cultura musical que tenemos, hemos decidido que esto se merece un grupo. Asi cada uno puede poner sus temazos REMEMBER y los disfrutamos todos. Eso si, por favor, que...




www.facebook.com


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Nov 2022)

Right Here
Right Now


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Estranged (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Estranged (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Estranged (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Estranged (14 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Temas buenrollero como este hay pocos.Gracias por recordarlo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mentalharm (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)

Temazo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)

Algo más lentito:


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)

Música pegadiza (el trozo en el que cantan me gusta menos)


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)

Un clásico de los 90:


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)

Más lento pero un tema muy agradable/melódico:_


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## el mensa (22 Nov 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Joder, llevaba 25 años buscando esto  

Has hecho feliz a este viejo estereotipo valenciano, gracias.


----------



## Le_petit (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## el mensa (23 Nov 2022)

Periplo dijo:


>



Vaya!!! La otra  este hilo promete.

Me gusta más la del are am eye, por fin las oigo enteras porque hay cada palpa plástico por ahí, quitando honrosas excepciones no tratan estas canciones como se merecen.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Nov 2022)

En trance.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Nov 2022)

@시켈 !
Me extraña muchisimo que no hayas escuchado esta de DJ DERO:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Nov 2022)

una de mis mas favoritas!!!
Costó encontrarla!!!
Escuchadla y comentad!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Nov 2022)

venga a fliparlo!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Nov 2022)

una un poco más light:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (24 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> una de mis mas favoritas!!!
> Costó encontrarla!!!
> Escuchadla y comentad!



Trance progresivo del fino. Para quemar zapatillas!


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (24 Nov 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Trance progresivo del fino. Para quemar zapatillas!



Te paso la contraparte ; )


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (24 Nov 2022)

Esta no se si la he puesto ya , pero me gusta mucho….


----------



## derepen (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> una de mis mas favoritas!!!
> Costó encontrarla!!!
> Escuchadla y comentad!



Interesante, amena. No me motiva para bailarla pero sí por ejemplo para llevarla en el coche en el USB de estilo tecno.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> @시켈 !
> Me extraña muchisimo que no hayas escuchado esta de DJ DERO:



Solo hay unas pocas notas que me suenan, que las habré oído en alguna mezcla. 

No, no conocia a este.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (25 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)

Para mi gusto sobra la parte vocal, pero me gusta el ritmo que tiene:




Otra versión:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)

Otro tema visto en esta página que os aconsejo: Temazos remember | Facebook


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)

No es esto lo que quería, shazam no reconoce las mezclas que estoy oyendo en una emisora inglesa.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Borroso (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Estranged (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Estranged (27 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Para mi gusto sobra la parte vocal, pero me gusta el ritmo que tiene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño si la parte vocal lo hace mítico,pero oye para gustos los colores .


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (27 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No es esto lo que quería, shazam no reconoce las mezclas que estoy oyendo en una emisora inglesa.



muy buena!
me ha gustado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Nov 2022)

Vaya, el vídeo todo chulo que sale en FB no se ve aquí. A ver si shazam encuentra la misma versión, que de momento no encuentro exactamente eso mismo.

*EL QUE PUEDA QUE LO VEA EN FACEBOOK, MERECE LA PENA EL TEMA, suena mejor que esto y además el vídeo de FB es una pasada


*


----------



## Vnsky77 (28 Nov 2022)

Que lástimaxque no exists un índice para ver que es lo que hay y qué se puede añadir sin repetir...acabo de descubrir el hilo pero 120 pags. son demasiadas...


----------



## el mensa (28 Nov 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Que lástimaxque no exists un índice para ver que es lo que hay y qué se puede añadir sin repetir...acabo de descubrir el hilo pero 120 pags. son demasiadas...



Qué va, en una semana voy por la pag. 50, así escuchando a ratos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Nov 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Que lástimaxque no exists un índice para ver que es lo que hay y qué se puede añadir sin repetir...acabo de descubrir el hilo pero 120 pags. son demasiadas...



También estaría bien poder ver juntos los post de cada forero, que no descarto ni repetir yo misma algún tema.

Una pasada sería que salieran todos los vídeos seguidos, entonces pondría el hilo cuando hago bricolaje y lo podría oir entero.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Nov 2022)

El clásico :



Otra versión:


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)

Chicos, chicas, chiques, perros, gatos y otros animales y catalanes: para cerrar el círculo faltaban....

****OLD SCHOOL HARDCORE & GABBER***

COMENCEMOS

*


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)

@Mosquito Tigre, cambiamos de tercio. Ahora progresivo, si le parece bien.


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)

No paja nada.


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## .AzaleA. (2 Dic 2022)

Voy a ponerme este hilo en favoritos, aunque mucho material subido es un poco insufrible...

*¡Cantaditas mandan!* Sobre todo para el gimnasio... Me da mucha rabia que nunca pongan esta música por esos sitios; es ideal para motivarse:





Lo más parecido que hay "ahora" es esto:


----------



## .AzaleA. (2 Dic 2022)

Seguro que ya se puso, pero por siaca:

"Tormenta de arena". De mis favoritas, sobre todo el final del vídeo, jejeje.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Dic 2022)

Conocidísimo tema:


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2022)

Buen ritmo para bailar:


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2022)

Me gustaba el ritmo hasta que llegó la parte bocal:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Hombre, uno de mis temas favoritos (lo había puesto ya en el hilo, pero es muy largo)
Lo tengo en el USB del coche. Es hipnótico, rítmico...lo tiene todo. 

Había puesto también esta otra versión., buenísima (tengo las dos en el coche):


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Me encantan esas mezclas tecno-batucadas/samba.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Dic 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Esto pega más en hilos sobre música de los 80 en general, por ejemplo:






La música inspiracional de los 80. No se ha hecho cosa más grande.


Sí, amigos. Música que está en las antípodas sonoras de lo que se escucha hoy en día. Música que te levanta el ánimo en lugar de hundirte en la miseria. Música que raramente toca el tema sexo ni tampoco lo necesita para venderse, ya que si algo es bueno se vende por sí solo. Música...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Dic 2022)

Voy al grano , me salto lo lento del principio, por culpa de lo cual estuve a punto de no descubrir este tema que va directo al USB del coche:





Otra versión:


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


>



Bienvenido al hilo, querido Gorrión. Ponte si te apetece unos temazos. La música es mi válvula de escape para sobrevivir a este mundo de zombis lobotomizados.


----------



## Gorrión (6 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bienvenido al hilo, querido Gorrión. Ponte si te apetece unos temazos. La música es mi válvula de escape para sobrevivir a este mundo de zombis lobotomizados.



De temazos se un poco, al parecer usamos las mismas válvulas de escape.


----------



## Gorrión (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (6 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Vas fuerte cabronazo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Vas fuerte cabronazo.



Eres muy grande, Gorrión.


----------



## Gorrión (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)

No encuentro EXACTAMENTE esta versión de FB:



PInchad en FB si lo tenéis. 


Voy a buscar el tema más parecido, pero le falta potencia. Prefiero la versión de FB.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Ni se te puede citar con tus caracteres chinos ni se te puede nombrar.

¿Cómo te llamas?

No pagafantas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ni se te puede citar con tus caracteres chinos ni se te puede nombrar.
> 
> ¿Cómo te llamas?
> 
> No pagafantas.



Ya, lo siento, me pilló con este nick la eliminación de los cambios de nick que había en el foro.
Lo de los caracteres coreanos fue una estrategia de autodefensa ante los espías censores progres.

El nick anterior, más fácil, era SIKEL, que es el que traduje a coreano.


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ya, lo siento, me pilló con este nick la eliminación de los cambios de nick que había en el foro.
> Lo de los caracteres coreanos fue una estrategia de autodefensa ante los espías censores progres.
> 
> El nick anterior, más fácil, era SIKEL, que es el que traduje a coreano.



Sikel, gracias por este hilo. Era imprescindible.


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sikel, gracias por este hilo. Era imprescindible.



Gracias a vosotros por llenarlo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Qué raro que te guste un tema de techno


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué raro que te guste un tema de techno



¿Me dices a mí?
La verdad, ni distingo mucho los géneros musicales. Me gusta un tema u otro, nada más.

Ese en concreto no lo pasaría a mi sagrado USB del coche, pero me parece agradable.



Este, por ejemplo, cuyo estilo no se cómo se llama, es otro de los muchos temas que he puesto yo misma que me parecen también "agradables" pero no para enmarcarlos:


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Me dices a mí?
> La verdad, ni distingo mucho los géneros musicales. Me gusta un tema u otro, nada más.
> 
> Ese en concreto no lo pasaría a mi sagrado USB del coche, pero me parece agradable.
> ...



El eichoflof dejémoslo en trance clásico.

Eres trancera a muerte


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El eichoflof dejémoslo en trance clásico.
> 
> Eres trancera a muerte



No se. 

Los últimos temas que añadido al USB de estilo "tecno":





Otra tanda anterior:





A todo lo llamo "tecno" y listo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)

Este seguro que le gusta a Sikel:


----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)

Hago un inciso con carácter didáctico. Todos los temas que he colgado hoy son *SCHRANZ*, que muchos confunden con *HARDTECHNO*, incluidos productores. 

Esto es un tema de schranz:



Y esto sería un tema de HARDTECHNO:



Se parecen como un huevo a una castaña.

Y sí, soy un talibán de las etiquetas.


----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)

Cambio de tercio.


----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Este seguro que le gusta a Sikel:



Sí, está bien. Gracias.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hago un inciso con carácter didáctico. Todos los temas que he colgado hoy son *SCHRANZ*, que muchos confunden con *HARDTECHNO*, incluidos productores.
> 
> Esto es un tema de schranz:
> 
> ...




Uf, pues yo ni idea. Nunca me preocupé en aprenderme las etiquetas de ningún tipo de música. Tampoco tenía dónde informarme en la época en la que más música escuchaba .


A ver, por ejemplo las dos canciones que más me han gustado últimamente ¿qué etiqueta tienen? Estas:


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Uf, pues yo ni idea. Nunca me preocupé en aprenderme las etiquetas de ningún tipo de música. Tampoco tenía dónde informarme en la época en la que más música escuchaba .
> 
> 
> A ver, por ejemplo las dos canciones que más me han gustado últimamente ¿qué etiqueta tienen? Estas:



La primera podría ser eurohouse comercial. La segunda, oldschool techno.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)

NO es esto exactamente lo que estoy escuchando en Dance Radio UK


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)

desde Paris hasta Berlin


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> desde Paris hasta Berlin



¡Cuánto tiempo, amigo Speedy! ¡Por fin coincidimos!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)

Accidental Occidentalism


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)

y esta que me recuerda la que os puse de Kapala


----------



## Periplo (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)

Periplo dijo:


>



Clasicote!! que buena!!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)

suavecita:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)

Id un poco más despacio, par favar


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)

mira @Epsilon69 encontré un pepino que aún no habíamos puesto (creo):


----------



## Porcupine (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Dic 2022)

Porcupine dijo:


>



Que buena!!!


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Dic 2022)

Famosísima mezcla de los 90:


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Famosísima mezcla de los 90:



Risto diría que falta makineta catalana


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Dic 2022)

1988


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Dic 2022)

I just to fight, my mother cry


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Dic 2022)

una de las pocas que me gustan del house


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Dic 2022)

Otro tema que para mi gusto estaría mejor sin la parte vocal.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Dic 2022)

Otro de los temazos que tengo en USB . (Ni idea de cómo se llama este estilo)


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Boston molestor (16 Dic 2022)

*Un clásico.*


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Dic 2022)

Una versión de un famoso temazo 





La original, insuperable:


----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## khalil (16 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Siempre estoy defendiendo la música de los 80 y 90 de todos los estilos(también tipo disco).
> Para variar voy a poner *música de ahora para BAILAR (tipo ELECTRÓNICO, NO reggeaton, perreos y similares)*
> 
> Las mezclas exactas que están poniendo aquí y en sitios similares no las pillo siempre: Dancefmlive Trance live
> ...



joder y que no haya un puto sitio en Madrid donde pongan esta musica? me cago en la hostia..


----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Dic 2022)

khalil dijo:


> joder y que no haya un puto sitio en Madrid donde pongan esta musica? me cago en la hostia..



Uf, hace años que no salgo de discotecas/pubs como iba antes a bailar, pero ya me imagino lo que ponen: reggeaton. 
Ya los últimos años que salía teníamos que ir haciendo "zapping" entre pubs, largándonos de uno a otro cuando empezaba la música española o panchita (por fortuna iba con amigas con mis mismos gustos)


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Esta la tenía grabada por alguna parte. Fue muy famosa. La pongo inmediatamente en mi lista de youtube. Muy buen ritmo a pesar de lo que lo jode la parte vocal.

¿Qué tipo de música es?


----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Esta la tenía grabada por alguna parte. Fue muy famosa. La pongo inmediatamente en mi lista de youtube. Muy buen ritmo a pesar de lo que lo jode la parte vocal.
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de música es?



Hardhouse vocal de los 90.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Dic 2022)

Supongo que ya habré puesto esta, pero no lo se fijo:


----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Supongo que ya habré puesto esta, pero no lo se fijo:



No se trata de no repetir temas, sino de si el tema encaja en la sesión de turno.

Es imposible hacer una sesión de música electrónica sin repetir temas o sin tirar de temazos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No se trata de no repetir temas, sino de si el tema encaja en la sesión de turno.
> 
> Es imposible hacer una sesión de música electrónica sin repetir temas o sin tirar de temazos.



Bueno, para mí encaja todo puesto que no me voy a poner a distinguir entre una sesión de "hardhouse", esto o lo otro.


----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

No se si ya está puesta.
Temazo belga de trance del 2001


----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Famosísima mezcla de los 90:



Éxito Eurodance del 91, remezclado en el 2002 por Aquagen


----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## cimarrón (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

Otra de Aquagen con Warp Brothers. También es del 2001 me parece.
La gente la conocía como la de Blade (la de Blade en realidad es otra versión anterior, la original de mediados de los 90)

Pongo las dos, aunque después ha habido más versiones, incluso más recientemente para los niños rata que van al Tomorrowland


.


----------



## cimarrón (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


>



Dedicado a Ucraña.


----------



## cimarrón (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## cimarrón (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## cimarrón (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## cimarrón (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## cimarrón (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## cimarrón (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## cimarrón (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Azogue (17 Dic 2022)

Disculpas si se repiten.


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Estranged (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Dic 2022)

Suavecito pero muy agradable:


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus Dodzart (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Dic 2022)

Otro tema en el que me sobra la parte cantada.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## propileos (30 Dic 2022)

La vena tecno de Cañita Brava, desconocida para el gran publico.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

Esa peña!
que quiere?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

OS felicito el año a todos con un TEMÓN


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

tengo que recordaros una de mis favoritas. si no la pongo reviento.
ATMA forever!


Para fans del goa psytrance


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

Excelente instrumental


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

one more:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

makineros a mi!!!
vamooooosssssss
vamoooooooooooooossss!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

obsessions

Musica de pivas!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

Os dejo tranquilitos que la nochevieja ha sido fuertecita


Dupa, dupa, pa, pa don't don't
Dupa, dupa, pa, pa don't don't 
arriba arriba arriba!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

widisome widisome...yayaya yayaya yayayahi


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ene 2023)

comencemos bien el año


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Periplo (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ene 2023)

sweet release
I feel better
and I hope this state of mind
will last forever

TEMAZO


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Nomeimporta (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Ene 2023)

Esta para la forera china para que la ponga en su carro cuando ande hooseando por el hood en busca de aparcamiento


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ene 2023)

Mirando páginas de facebook abrí esto en otra ventana y ahora no encuentro de qué publicación lo saqué.
Preguntaban por el título/autor del tema.

Por shazam no lo encuentro. Está bastante bien:




Edito. No lo encontraba porque lo habían borrado.
Alguien localizó el tema, aunque no es la misma versión:


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ene 2023)

Temazo bailable con ritmo que me engancha.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## Estranged (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Lunes a la(s) 11:46 AM)

@Epsilon69


O te la varío:


o te la varío mássssssss
mucho más


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Lunes a la(s) 1:07 PM)

no se si la he puesto antes,
es la de pajaritos por aqui, pajaritos por alla de Austin Powers


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Lunes a la(s) 1:16 PM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Lunes a la(s) 4:34 PM)

y esta que no hay por donde trincarla temazo


I gotta go
I gotta gooooooooOOOoo
I gotta go OOoo

China seguro que esta la llevas en el coche a todo trapo!!! @시켈 !

vamoosss vamooooooooossssss


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:07 AM)

Ah aa ahh 
Ah aa ahh
Ah aa ahh 
Ah ah ah ahhh
*Originale*-originaleeee
*Radicale*-radicaleeeee
*Musicale*-musicaleeeee


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:11 AM)

@Estranged 

Don't stop


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:13 AM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:14 AM)

Viva el techno de 1993


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:17 AM)

try to improve it!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:18 AM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:19 AM)

Y lo mejor es que con esta musica si la bailas no te sale chepas.
Arriba esas barbillas!! Vamos vamoooooooossssss


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:21 AM)

venga houseros, os pongo una de las vuestras de las pocas que me molan de house


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:21 AM)

me diga alguien que esta no es FLIPANTE y dejo de postear


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:24 AM)

Tell me Whyayayyyyyyy you won't love???


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:25 AM)

ale a flipar!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:48 AM)

more house anthems


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:53 AM)

ovni voice


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 3:55 AM)

esta creo que la puse hace muuucho.
merece la pena recordarla


----------



## Tocomocho77 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:01 AM)




----------



## Tocomocho77 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:50 AM)




----------



## Borroso (Miércoles a la(s) 9:40 PM)




----------



## Borroso (Miércoles a la(s) 9:43 PM)




----------



## Ramius (Miércoles a la(s) 10:09 PM)

Afizionaosh!!!


----------



## Ramius (Miércoles a la(s) 10:12 PM)




----------



## Ramius (Miércoles a la(s) 10:15 PM)




----------



## Ramius (Miércoles a la(s) 10:17 PM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 10:24 PM)

Ramius dijo:


>





No se si sois conscientes que la soprano aparentemente madura es la propia Matia Bazar autora de la canción original.
O a mi me lo parece.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 10:32 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:33 PM)

Feliz Año Nuevo, amigo Speedy. 
Feliz Año Nuevo, Sikel.

Que este año os traiga lo mejor porque, sinceramente, y sin conoceros en persona, creo que os lo merecéis.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 10:34 PM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 10:38 PM)

@Epsilon69
Un poco de FrenchCore


A ver si este año nos trae menos sorpresas que el anterior y mucha paz y cosas buenas.
O sea lo que deberia ser lo normal.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 10:41 PM)

una de mis favoritas del gran Sven Väth


----------



## Epsilon69 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:44 PM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 10:45 PM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 10:47 PM)

trallazo pa meterle al 2022 a tomar por culo, game over.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 10:48 PM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 10:50 PM)

Be aware of what you want
Be aware of what you are


----------



## Epsilon69 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:55 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:03 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:17 PM)




----------



## Tocomocho77 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:42 PM)

Esta para mi es la mejor de house- progressive/trance


----------



## Periplo (Jueves a la(s) 12:01 AM)




----------



## Periplo (Jueves a la(s) 12:09 AM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Jueves a la(s) 4:10 AM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Jueves a la(s) 4:11 AM)




----------



## Estranged (Jueves a la(s) 7:25 AM)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> @Estranged
> 
> Don't stop



Estás mu zumbao mamón, wiglee wiglee


----------



## Estranged (Jueves a la(s) 7:30 AM)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Temazo del over


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Jueves a la(s) 10:46 AM)

Estranged dijo:


> Temazo del over



conoces la traducción?
quitaron el video traducido pero se puede encontrar por ahi la letra en croata
dosta je rata
"demasiada guerra"


----------



## Estranged (Jueves a la(s) 3:45 PM)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> conoces la traducción?
> quitaron el video traducido pero se puede encontrar por ahi la letra en croata
> dosta je rata
> "demasiada guerra"



Es un tema que sacaron durante la guerra de los Balcanes,pacifista.Yo este tema ya lo colgué y recuerdo que la letra iba de eso,no puedo decirte más...


----------



## Epsilon69 (Jueves a la(s) 10:03 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Jueves a la(s) 10:12 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Jueves a la(s) 10:24 PM)




----------



## 시켈 ! (Jueves a la(s) 10:38 PM)

Uf, tengo muchos vídeos sin mirar, cuando pueda me pongo al día.


----------



## Epsilon69 (Jueves a la(s) 10:41 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Jueves a la(s) 10:50 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Jueves a la(s) 11:01 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Jueves a la(s) 11:14 PM)




----------



## Nomeimporta (Jueves a la(s) 11:59 PM)

Clasicazo


----------



## Nomeimporta (Viernes a la(s) 12:11 AM)




----------



## Borroso (Viernes a la(s) 7:40 PM)




----------



## 시켈 ! (Viernes a la(s) 8:50 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Ayer a la(s) 2:50 PM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Ayer a la(s) 3:00 PM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Ayer a la(s) 5:03 PM)

La es la.lala.lala.lala LAAAAA


----------



## Epsilon69 (Ayer a la(s) 5:14 PM)




----------



## Nomeimporta (Hoy a la(s) 12:20 AM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Hoy a la(s) 12:13 PM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Hoy a la(s) 12:38 PM)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Hoy a la(s) 12:43 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Hoy a la(s) 2:28 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Hoy a la(s) 2:36 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Ayer a la(s) 2:45 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Ayer a la(s) 2:52 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Ayer a la(s) 3:00 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Ayer a la(s) 3:07 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Ayer a la(s) 3:10 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Ayer a la(s) 3:22 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Ayer a la(s) 3:29 PM)




----------



## Epsilon69 (Ayer a la(s) 3:37 PM)




----------

